# لحظه بلحظه ومتابعه يوم الغضب:25



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*لحظه بلحظه ومتابعه يوم الغضب:25*

الأمن يجتجز حسام الهندي الصحفي بالدستور الأصلي ب 3 أمتاء شرطة في ناهيا 
*1:40 *حملة دعم البرادعي ومئات المواطنين في مظاهرات متفرقة امام القصر العيني والفرنساوي ودار الحكمة 
*1:36 متظاهري ميدان التحرير كسروا كردون الأمن وفي طريقهم لكوبري قصر النيل والامن يفقد السيطرة
*​*
**1:36 *حركة 6 أبريل يتجهون للتظاهر في ميت عقبة وناهيا وأرض اللواء 
*1:33 *الأمن يغلق شارع القصر العيني الان بالمتاريس والحواجز ويغير مسار السيارات لمنع الوصول لدار الحكمة
*1:32 *مظاهرة في شارع وادي النيل - يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك و كيلو القوطة ب 10 جنيه
*1:27 *ثلاثة آلاف متظاهر يفترشون المنطقة ما بين ميدان التحرير والمتحف المصري بعدما قام الأمن بمنعهم من النوجه إلى ميدان التحرير ويهتفون "يامبارك يا مبارك.. السعودية في انتظارك".
*1:20 آلاف من المتظاهرين في ميدان عبد المنعم رياض يحاولون التوجه إلى ميدان التحرير والأمن يحاول منعهم بعنف.
*​*
*1:12 تجمع نشطاء من 6 أبريل وحركة العدالة والحرية في الحواري المؤدية لمزلقان ناهيا..وسيارات أمن مركزي تحيط بالمزلقان لمنع المتظاهرين من العبور إلى شارع السودان.
 1:10 أكثر من ألف متظاهر يحملون أعلام مصر ويهتفون "باطل" يتحركون من أمام دار القضاء العالي إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض.
1:08 إلقاء القبض على مواطن يحمل لافتات على كوبري قصر النيل.
1:07 إلغاء مظاهرة جامعة القاهرة ونقلها أمام كوبري المطبعة.. وقوات الأمن تخرج الطلبة المتواجدين داخل الجامعة.
1:06 ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على مصمم أحذية في محطة أنور السادات بعد أن عثروا معه على لوحات رسم وبعد أن أمسكوا به وجدوا اللوحات فارغة ولا تحتوي على أي عبارات أو رسوم وعندما سألوه عن السبب أخبرهم أنها خاصة بالورشة التي يمتلها بالتحرير وتبين أنه يدعى عبد المعز عبد الحميد
*1:05 الأمن يغلق شارع 26 يوليو بالكامل ويحاول تقسيم المظاهرة إلى مظاهرتين. وحضور جورج اسحق وعلاء عبد المنعم وأحمد بهاء الدين شعبان. 
*​*
**1:00 *شهود:الأمن يوقف شاهندة مقلد وكريمة الحفناوي ونور الهدي زكي بميدان روكسي ويمنعهم من التحرك بالتاكسي.
12:58  مايقرب من 300 متظاهر يهتفون ضد النظام أمام دار القضاء العالي وسط تواجد أمني مكثف بحضو عدد من نواب الإخوان السابقين والقيادي بالجماعة د. محمد جمال حشمت إضافة إلى د.محمد أبو الغارو د.جمال زهران ود.كريمة الحفناوي، والمتظاهرون يوزعون الورود على جنود الأمن المركزي

المصدر الدستور الا صلى​






​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

27 :11 شهود عيان: بدء المظاهرات بالإسكندريه بشارع الإسكندراني ومحرم بك متجهة الى الرصاف.
30 : 11 معلومة من أحد العاملين بشركات المحمول: الحكومة ستقوم بإغلاق معظم محطات شركات المحمول الرئيسية لشل عملية الاتصالات، اليوم الثلاثاء
36 : 11: شهود عيان: عشرات المتظاهرين من المعلمين بالزقازيق تظاهروا أمام مبنى المحافظه للمطالبه بتعيينهم والامن تعامل معهم
38 : 11: أنباء عن بدء مظاهرات في منطقة دار السلام
45 : 11: شهود: المنوفيه تعلن العصيان المدني.. وأمام مسجد قرية بيجارم يخطب في الأهالي للخروج جميعا والاعتصام

45 : 11: شهود عيان: عربتان أمن مركزي يحملان بلطجيه بزي مدني أمام مسجد مصطفي محمود

54 : 11: أنباء عن إغلاق الأمن للشوارع المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية وقصر عابدين
56 : 11: أنباء عن خروج أهالي قرية المهدية التابعة لمركز جنوب رفح فى مظاهرات .. وقطع الطريق المتجه لمطار الجورة
57 : 11: شهود عيان: الأمن يداهم مقر اجتماع مصريات من أجل التغير وحطموا المقرواستولوا على جهاز الكمبيوتر
05 : 12: الأمن اغلق باب العماره الكائن بها مقر حزب الغد بميدان طلعت حرب ويقوم بمنع اى شخص من دخول العماره وحصار أمنى مكثف لميدان طلعت حرب

09 : 12: العديد من الشباب يجوبون كل شوارع المعادى مرددين "بالروح بالدم .. نفديك يا وطن"

16 : 12: شهود عيان: مسيره من درب السماكين في باب الشعريه إلي البيير قدار والحسنيه يتقدمهم د. أيمن نور
22 : 12: شهود: إعلاق محطة مترو جمال عبد الناصر وتواجد أمني كثيف في منطقة وسط البلد
25 : 12: شهوج عيان: الشرطة تلاحق تجمع من الشباب في أسيوط بنطقة السادات .. واللشباب يتحركون لشوارع جانبية
37 : 12: شهود: مظاهرة في العريش تطالب بالإفراج عن المعتقلين
38 : 12: الأمن يطوق نقابة المحامين وتواجد أمني مكثف حول مبني الإذاعة والتليفزيون وانتشار أمني مكثف بشارع جامعة الدول العربية

40 : 12: الأمن يوقف شاهندة مقلد وكريمة الحفناوي ونور الهدي بميدان روكسي، ويمنعهم من الحركة بالتاكسي
44 : 12 أنباء عن تجمع 20 ألف شخص من مصر القديمه باتجاه تجمعات التظاهر
47 : 12 شهود تجمعات أمنية بإمبابة في شارع القومية العربية من ناحية شارع البوهي وتجمع آخر بشارع محمد حجازي من ناحية أول النفق تقاطع شارع الوحدة

50 : 12: شهود عيان: الأمن يستولي على لافتات شباب أسيوط ويحاصروهم في الوليدية
58 : 12: أنباء عن بدء مظاهرة أمام دار القضاء العالي
2 1: 01: ثلاث مسيرات في المنيرة وكوبري الجامعة ومجري العيون تتجه إلى شارع القصر العيني
13 : 01: الأمن يغلق مداخل القاهرة وتفتيش السيارات القادمة من المحافظات والتحفظ على بعض ركابها
14 : 01: شهود: انفجار المظاهرات في محافظة قنا
22 : 01: أنباء عن اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن ومتظاهرين أمام دار القضاء العالي
24 : 01: شهود عيان: حمدين صباحى يقود مظاهرة فى بلطيم بمحافظة كفر الشيخ
34 : 01:شهود عيان: اعتقال عدد من النشطاء في أسيوط إضافه إلي عدد من الصحفيين
43 : 01: شهور: بدء مظاهرة ضخمة أمام جامع مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين
50 : 01: شهود عيان: تجمهر المئات في منطقة ناهية وتظاهر ما يقرب من 100 شخص بأرض اللواء وانطلاق تظاهرات في ميت عقبة
52 : 01 أنباء عن تعزيزات أمنية أمام "الكاتدرائية" ومسجد النور بالعباسية
02 : 02: أنباء عن مظاهرات أمام المقر الرئيسي للحزب الوطني بالتحرير
المصدر
http://www.fcv2.com/show-6,N-10049-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html


----------



## esambraveheart (25 يناير 2011)

*
كل دول علي بعض كده لا يمثلوا حتي 1 في المائه من الثمانين مليون مصرى.
و بالتالي ...يبقي كله لعب عيال وهيصه فارغه وخطه اخوانجيه قذره و اغلب المتظاهرين اخوانجيه.
يظهر كده ان..  العيش و الحلاوه حايحصل فيهم ازمه​*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2011)

_خلينا نشوف اخرتها_
_جايز يشيلو مبارك ويحطوا حسن شحاتة _
_يارب ملناش غيرك_
_شكراا جوفانى للمتابعة_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Ur3GOtGSqr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

salvation قال:


> _خلينا نشوف اخرتها_
> 
> _جايز يشيلو مبارك ويحطوا حسن شحاتة _
> _يارب ملناش غيرك_
> ...


 هههههههههههه
ولا هيعملو حاجه 
اخرتها دواء للحنجره لكل واحد وخلاص كده
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

اضحك مع أجمد نكت
الحكومه بدائت في القاء القنابل المسيله للدموع وضرب المتظاهرين بدون تفرقه رجلا ونساء واعتقال البعض منهم
المصدر الجزية الاخباريه ورصد


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

تمكن المتظاهرون من كسر الكردون الأمني المفروض أمام مجلس وهم الآن يقذفون السيارات المصفحة وقوات الأمن بالحجارة كرد على القنابل المسيلة للدموع التي يلقيها عليهم الأمن، .. الأمن المركزي يتراجع وسياراته تتحرك من أمام مجلس الشعب والمتظاهرين يتقدمون​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8EfSZZIYO4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

ميرسي احلي ديانه لمرورك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)




----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]smQrNyXw8UQ[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/video/video.php?v=1676777592853&oid=190010347692491&comments


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

الأمن يهرب من أمام المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير

موقع الدستور الاصلي


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kWr6MypZ-JU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

المتظاهرون يحملون عسكرى أمن مركزى خلف مجمع التحرير والأمن يهتف معهم

موقع الدستور الاصلى

احتلوا الامن :d​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*حبيب العادلى فى التليفزيون المصرى سوف نقابل اى خروج على القانون بكل حسم*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

المظاهرات تتجدد فى اسيوط مرة اخرى
_________________________________
إسكندرية : مؤكد : مظاهرات منطقة بحري انطلقت الى المنشية
________________________________

عااااااااااجل اشتباكات عنيفه بين الشرطه والمتظاهرين بميدان التحرير

الاخبار على قناة ontv


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

تم حجب موقع تويتر فى مصر

​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين في المنصورة
وخروج المظاهرة مرة اخرى متجهه الي المحافظة
والأعداد تزيد عن 2500


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*احد المتظاهرين يقطع شرايين يده بـ موس أمام مجلس الشعب*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*الامن بالاسكندريه يضرب برصاص حى فى سيدى جابر الشيخ نهاية شارع بورسعيد وهناك مصابين* ​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

المصريين في روما متوجهين للسفارة المصرية هناك الان من اجل مظاهرة..نقلا الوعي المصري


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

نزول الشرطة النسائية يحملون العصي للتعامل مع المتظاهرات


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xUySjmUDLV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

اخر نكته
الحزب الوطنى: معظم المواطنين لم يستجيبوا لدعاوى التخريب اليوم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

انباء عن خلع الكثير من عساكر الامن المركزى الزى الرسمى فى اسكندرية والانضمام للمتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)




----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*العقيد عمر عفيغى يطلب محاصرة الاذاعة و التليفزيون*


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

فعلا وبيطلب ان الشعب يتوجة لهناك ويعلن سقوط الحكومة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

عاااااااااااااجل كتيبتين من الجيش الاصفير .. القوات الخاصه تتمركز فى مطروح استعداد للانطلاق الى القاهره والاسكندريه باعلى التسليحات ..... وفرقه بحريه تتجه الى الاسكندريه لحمايه المنشاءات السياديه​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*إصابة مساعد مدير أمن محافظة السويس اللواء عبد الرؤوف عادل ورئيس مباحث قسم شرطة مدينة السويس عاصمة المحافظة الرائد محمد عادل بحجارة رشقها محتجون* ​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*تصاعد الاحتجاجات بسيدى بشر والمتظاهرون يصلون مبنى المحافظة*
*تصاعدت الاشتباكات بين الأجهزة الأمنية والمتظاهرين فى الإسكندرية بإطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريقهم، مما أدى إلى وقوع العشرات من المصابين.

يتم نقل عدد كبير من المصابين إلى المستشفيات عن طريق أكثر من عربة إسعاف، وذلك بعد أن وصلت الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين إلى ذروتها، حيث تم إغلاق جميع المحلات الموجودة بالمنطقة تحسباً لإتلافها.

وتتجه حاليا مظاهرتان بالإسكندرية إلى شارع فؤاد، حيث مبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، الأولى قادمة من العصافرة وسيدى بشر، حيث وصلت المسيرات حاليا إلى منطقة جليم بشارع جمال عبد الناصر، والثانية انطلقت من أمام حزب الجبهة بسيدى بشر، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات تندد بالنظام منها: "ارفع ارفع فى الأسعار بكره الدنيا تولع نار" و"الإصلاح بقى شىء مطلوب قبل الشعب ما ياكل طوب"، "ويا وزراء طفوا التكييف مش لاقيين حق الرغيف", وغيرها.. كما رفعوا لافتات منها "حد أدنى للأجور قبل ما الشعب يثور" و"عايزن علاج كويس.. وعايزين تعليم كويس" و"الغوا الغوا الطوارئ". 

وطالب المتظاهرون بإنهاء حالة الطوارئ بشكلٍ فورى فى البلاد، وإلغاء مجالس الشعب والشورى والمحليات، وإلغاء نتائج انتخابات مجلس الشعب الأخيرة، وحل المجلس وإجراء انتخابات فورية نزيهة، بجانب تنفيذ أحكام القضاء فيما يخص الحد الأدنى للأجور بـ1200 جنيه شهريًّا، وطرد الحرس خارج أسوار الجامعة، ووقف تصدير الغاز المصرى للكيان الصهيونى، وتعديل المواد الدستورية (67، 77، 88).*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن*

ت من جديد المظاهرات والمصادمات أمام دار القضاء العالى، وفرضت قوات الأمن كردونا أمنيا من منتصف شارع رمسيس حتى نهاية الشارع، كما تم غلق شارع 26 يوليو بالسيارات المصفحة، وقام الأمن باحتجاز المتظاهرين داخل الكردون لمنعهم من الوصول إلى المظاهرة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير، فيما تجددت الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محاولة لتفريقهم، والذين ينوون التوجه للاعتصام أمام مجلس الشعب للمبيت هناك.

فى السياق نفسه توجه العشرات من شباب منطقة إمبابة، سيرا على الأقدام، فى محاولة جادة منهم للانضمام إلى المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الشعب، وميدان التحرير، إلا أن رجال الأمن قاموا بمنعهم عند كوبرى الساحل وروض الفرج.
اليوم السابع​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

*الشبكة العربية تتهم الأمن باختطاف 27 ناشطا واحتجازهم في شارع القصر العيني*


----------



## احلى ديانة (25 يناير 2011)

البرادعى يدعو لاعتصام بميدان التحرير حتى الغد
ويطالب الشباب بالانضمام
والاهلى بامتداد المياة والماكل لهم

وان اى حد عندة شبكة وايرلس قريبة من مكان المظاهرت يشيل الباسورد
نظرا لحجب شبكات المحمول هناك​


----------



## عمادفايز (25 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يسترها وتعدى على خير​*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

ياااااااااااااااارب


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

_سوزان مبارك_ وصلت منذ ساعات _الي لندن_ .علي

 متن طائره خاصة وقد كان في استقبالها السفير


المصري أعلن الخبر وأكد صحته ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> _سوزان مبارك_ وصلت منذ ساعات _الي لندن_ .علي
> 
> متن طائره خاصة وقد كان في استقبالها السفير
> 
> ...




*ناقص الراس الكبيره​*


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ناقص الراس الكبيره​*


 ده بعنيكو هههههههههههه
ده هنا بقولو نكته جديده ان حسني هيمشي ال80مليون وهو لا


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

قيادات أمنية قالت لنا ''ربنا معاكم كان نفسنا نكون معاكم لكن البدلة منعانا"ء
​


----------



## bilseka (26 يناير 2011)

*ايه اللي هيحصل فيكي يا مصر الايام اللى جاية
يا رب اجعله للخير لولادك واحفظ في اسمك القدوس​*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

*لحظه بلحظه ومتابع اليوم الثانى من المظاهرات*

 00: 1 تفتيش أمني للأشخاص في ميدان التحرير ووسط البلد

25: 1 أنباء عن تجمهر عدد من المواطنين أمام دار القضاء العالي

 33: 1 أنباء عن اعتقالات عشوائية في ميدان التحرير وأمام نقابة الصحفيين

 40: 1 تواجد أمني مكثف في ميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر تحسباً لبدء المظاهرات

45: 1 اعتقال 12 متظاهرا في مدينة شبين الكوم 

49: 1 اعتقال 6 أشخاص في ميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر

بالمنوفية


49: 1 اعتقال 6 أشخاص في ميدان الساعة بمدينة نصر


52: 1 طلبة المدراس بالدقي يبدأون مظاهرة ضمن مسيرات "يوم الغضب

2:07 أنباء عن تعليمات أمنية للمتحف المصري 
بإغلاق أبوابه مبكراً تحسبا لمظاهرات عصر اليوم

11: 2: بدء المظاهرات في محافظة السويس
 14: 2: اشتباكات بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين وأنباء عن اعتقال العشرات أمام دار القضاء

18: 2: بدء المظاهرات في محافظة أسيوط

 21: 2 : العشرات فى ميدان الحصرى بأكتوبر ينتظرون إشاره البدء والأمن ينتشر فى كل مكان
 

2:26 أنباء عن اعتقال يحي قلاش عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين المستقيل​


----------



## geegoo (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك المميز .... جوفاني ....
المنتدي هو وسيلتي الوحيدة للمتابعة ....


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

ربنا يعديها علي خير
ويحفظ اولاده​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

القاهرة : مؤكد/ منع مترو أنفاق القاهرة من التوقف فى محطة التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

المحلة : مؤكد | حصار حزب الجبهة من قوات الأمن والبلطجية ، متواجد معهم مهندس "حمدي الفخراني" بداخل المقر​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

مؤكد |شارع عبد العزيز المتفرع من ميدان رمسيس : 150 او اكثر من المتظاهرين محاصرين من قبل الأمن المركزي في محاوله لاعتقالهم جميعا​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

تحت كوبري عبدالمنعم رياض 800 متظاهر يحاصرهم الأمن الآن و يقذفم بالقنابل ، والمتظاهرون يحرقون الإطارات


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

هذا الوضع مصور في التحرير


​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

أسيوط : مؤكد / قام الشباب فى أسيوط بحماية البنات بعد إطلاق الأمن لمجموعة من البلطجية على البنات
مما أدى لضرب واعتقال العديد من الشباب والبنات
وتم الافراج عن البنات وبعض الشباب منذ قليل​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

إطارات متولع فيها في ش الجلاء قرب ماسبيرو، و عربيات مطافي متجهين هناك ، والأمن يجرى للهجوم على متظاهرين التحرير المتواجدين تحت كوبرى اكتوبر حاليا بالمصفحات​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

مصراوي | أعلنت إدارة البورصة أنه تم ايقاف الورقة المالية العز الدخيلة للصلب - الاسكندرية لمدة نصف ساعة لتجاوزها نسبة 10%. وبحلول الساعة 11.12 صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة سجل سعر السهم أدنى مستوى له خلال تعاملات اليوم عند 677 جنيها.​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

عاجل | نقابة المحامين .. الإعتداء على مراسلي وكالات الأنباء الأجنبية ومصادرة الكاميرات منهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

تصل لنا أخبار عن رفض العساكر ضرب المتظاهرين ، ولكن الظباط يجبرونهم عن العنف لا نعرف مدى دقة هذه الأخبار ولكننا ننشرها لانها انتشرت بصوره كبيره جدا على الانترنت ​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

مباشر من قناه الجزيره الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

مؤكد | سقوط إمرأة تبلغ من العمر "52" سنة ، مغشيا عليها نتيجة الإعتداء المباشر عليها​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

القاهرة : عاجل | وجود قرابة الألف أمام نقابة المحامين وتزايد العدد بشكل مستمر
, ووجود امني مكثف و حصر لجميع وحدات الأمن في المنطقة ​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مظاهرة في طلعت حرب الان ومتجهه الي شارع قصر النيل ومحاولات من الأمن لمحاصرتهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

عاجل : سيارات الاسعاف تهرع من التحرير الى الاسعاف ... تودى المصابين الى المستشفيات . ومراسل الرصد لا يستطيع التحصى من عددهم 
والامن يقوم بالهجوم على المسيرات بالمصفحات


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

القاهرة :غير مؤكد | أنباء عن احتجاز المعتقلين امس من ميدان التحرير في سجن السلام .. ولا توكد حتى الأن اخبار أخرى


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

*محمد عبد القدوس " رئيس لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين" أثناء إعتقاله من أمام نقابة الصحفيين*




​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان | السيارات لا تكفي لأعداد المعتقلين ، والأمن مازال يضرب أي تجمعات


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

يعتدى على المتظاهرين القادمين من منطقة الزمالك أسفل كوبرى أبو العلا، مع تفريقهم فى الشوارع الجانبية


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

36: 6 القبض على 10 أشخاص ياستخدام القوة خلال مظاهرات الغضب في أسيوط​ 

38: 6 إغلاق محطتي مترو أنور السادات وجمال عبد الناصر .. وقطارات المترو لا تقف في المحطتين​ 

44: 6 شهود: قوات مكافحة الإرهاب تفرق مظاهرة في القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية​ 
25: 7 شهود :حرب شوارع بمنطقة معروف بالقاهرة واصحاب المحلات تغلق وتنضم للمتظاهرين​ 
27: 7 حصار قسم شرطة ومقر مباحث امن الدولة فى الشيخ زويد .. مواجهات عنيفة على بعد 20 متر فقط وومدرعات تفد من العريش للسيطرة دون فائدة​ 
30: 7 شهود: إحراق قسم الأربعين ..والأهالي يضربون مدير الأمن في منطقة المشرحة​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

السويس - ميدان الأربعين | أكثر من 5 آلاف متظاهر في السويس ، من ميدان الأربعين إلى ميدان الترعة ، وأنباء عن إحراق لعربات الشرطة وسقوط شهيدين ، و الأحداث تزداد سخونة


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

نظيف: الحكومة حريصة على ضمان حرية التعبير بالوسائل المشروعة ويؤكد انه لم يتم حجب اى مواقع على الانترنت


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان: انقطاع الكهرباء على المتظاهرين في ميدان وشارع طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

عااجل // القاهرة // بولاق أبو العلا يخلو تماما من الأمن الآن
مظاهرة داخل محطة مترو جمال عبد الناصر على القضبان
نقلا عن المدون أحمد عجور ​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

*الجزيرة : مقتل شخصين في مظاهرات لاتزال جارية بمنطقة وكالة البلح وسط القاهرة*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

السويس : الشيخ حافظ سلامة قائد المقاومة الشعبية يقود المظاهرات في السويس ومعه الدكتور صفوت حجازي​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

السويس : الشباب تحت تأثير القمع يدخلون القسم ويأخذون المحاضر الموجودة بالقسم ويخروجون المكاتب خارج القسم​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

وزير الثقافة فاروق حسنى: الوزارة تدرس حالياً قرار إلغاء معرض القاهرة الدولى للكتاب، فى دورته الثالثة والأربعين​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

القاهرة : غير مؤكد | الأهالي تدافع عن المتظاهرين بالتحرير باكياس المياه والثلج من البلكونات​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

القاهرة | غلق مداخل ومخارج كوبري 6 اكتوبر ووجود مكثف للبلطجية والقناصة على الكوبري​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

لحظة إعتقال المتظاهرين .. !!!!!!!!!!​ 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=21495&id=103622369714881


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

الفنان عمرو واكد يؤكد مشاركته في تظاهرات امس
و " إختطاف " أخيه لمكان غير معلوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

تجدد المظاهرات في منطقة طلعت حرب بوسط القاهرة والأمن يستخدم القوة في محاولة لتفريقها​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

صورة من المظاهرات في القاهرة


​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

أسيوط : أعتقال 28 من أطفال أسيوط تترواح اعمارهم بين 10 - 15 سنة بنات وبنين اليوم 26/1/2011 الساعة 12 ظهرا ولم يتم الأفراج عنهم حتى الآن​


----------



## govany shenoda (26 يناير 2011)

على لسان احد الظباط المصريين
ان لو عدد المتظاهرين فى القاهره وصلو لمليون على الاقل سوف نخلع الزى الرسمى ونقف مع الشعب


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

اليوم الثالث علي التوالي
الأمن يحاصر نقابة الصحفيين أثناء تظاهر المئات من النشطاء والاعتداء على إحدى الصحفيات بالضرب المبرح.​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

من قلب الشركه المصريه للاتصالات في سرية تامة....تم اعطاء اوامر لكل من الشركة المصرية للاتصالات وشركة تي اي داتا ومقدمي خدمات الانترنت وشركة موبينيل وفودافون واتصالات برفع حالة الطوارئ غدا ووجود جميع رؤساء وممثلي الشركات في مقر الشركة من الساعة 8 صباحا
وفي حالة الضرورة سيتم حجب مواقع فاسبوك وتويتر وبعض المواقع الاخري غدا​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

محللون | عدم "ظهور" الرئيس مبارك حتى الآن للتعليق على الأحداث الجارية يثير التساؤلات والتكهنات!!


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مؤكد

64 مليار جنيه خسائر البورصة اليوم نتيجة لإهتزاز ثقة المستثمرين الأجانب وكثافة عمليات بيع الأسهم
والخسارة تطال حيتان الحزب الوطني الحاكم​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يناير 2011)

الرب يستر


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

يااااااااااااااااارب شكلها مش هتعدي علي خير​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل: المتظاهرون في سيناء يواجهون الأمن بالآر بي ج​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

السلطه المصريه تصر على حجب مصر عن العالم ..فصل خدمه البلاك بيرى من الشبكات الثلاث .. وحجب الفيس بوك والمواقع الاخباريه​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

خاص شبكة رصد | رحلة مصر للطيران رقم MS 299
توجهات الى الأقصر وهى تحمل 15 طردا من الذهب تمهيدا لسفرها الى بروكسل غدا
المعلومات والصورة من مصادر داخل مصر للطيران


​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاااجل|| تجمعت مظاهرة الهرم في شارع ترسا الرئيسي مجدداً، العدد يتجاوز 1000، الهتاف انزل يا مصري​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

علشان تفتح الفيس بوك اكتب فى مكان العنوان 69.63.189.34 
وعشان تويتر اكتب 128.242.240.52 
وعشان جوجل اكتب 72.14.204.99 
انشروها يا شباب عشان نعرف نتواصل ونعرف الأخبار
خذوها كوبي واحفظوها
​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

سان فرانسيسكو .. تندد بما يحدث للمصريين من انتهاكات أمنيه​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل مصدر بوزارة الاتصالات يؤكد حظر الفيس بوك نهائياً الآن​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عااجل || مؤكد || الشرطة المصرية تتعمد إطلاق الرصاص الحي على المواطنين في سيناء​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

صور من السويس











​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*خرج العشرات من المتظاهرين من سكان منطقتى الهرم والطالبية فى تظاهرة بشارع التعمير المتفرع من شارع التلاتينى، مرددين هتافات "قوم يا مصرى مصر بتناديك"، داعيين المواطنين إلى الانضمام إليهم.

وبدأ بالفعل العديد من المواطنين الذين خرجوا إلى الشرفات فى الانضمام إليهم، وتوجه المتظاهرون، حتى كتابة هذه السطور، نحو العمرانية.* ​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عااجل ||الاسكندرية || مؤكد || مظاهرة حاشدة أمام محطة "الرمل" بالإسكندرية والأمن يعتدي على المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

القاهرة|| إصابات في نقابة المحامين والأمن يرفض دخول إسعاف أو خروج المصابين للعلاج​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

نقابة المحامين لاتزال مغلقة حتى الآن على المصابين وتواجد أمنى مكثف خارجها​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

حمدي زقزوق وزير الأوقاف: ينبغي أن يكون محور خطبة الجمعة غدا حول "التزام الهدوء" والبعد عن العنف وأن أمن مصر "خط أحمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

اليوم السابع

"الإخوان" يشاركون فى مظاهرات الجمعة بدون شعارات دينية 

أكدت جماعة الإخوان مشاركتها فى مظاهرات غدا الجمعة ولكن بدون شعارات أو لافتات الجماعة، وأعلنت أن مشاركتها ضمن تحركات القوى الوطنية لن تكون تحركات منفردة ولن يكون لهم مساجد أو ميادين بعيده عما يتفق عليه المحتجون فى كل موقع.
...
أوضحت الجماعة أن مطالبها هى اعتذار الحزب الوطنى والنظام عن فترة الثلاثين عاما الماضية، وحل البرلمان والمجالس المحلية، وإنهاء حالة الطوارئ وتعديل دستورى مبدئى للثلاث مواد المتعلقة بالانتخابات البرلمانية والرئاسية.

ذكر د. محمد البلتاجى عضو المكتب السياسى بالجماعة وممثلها فى الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير أن الجماعة مشاركة بقوة فى كل المحافظات فى مظاهرات الجمعة، مؤكدا أن الأماكن والشعارات متروكة للقيادات المحلية فى مختلف المحافظات والقوى الوطنية فى الشارع بالاتفاق مع المتظاهرين، مشيراً إلى أنه لا يوجد فى مظاهرات الغد أى شعارات خاصة بأى فصيل أو لافتات لأى قوى بما فيها الإخوان.

وشدد البلتاجى على أن المطالب الأساسية لن يتم التنازل عنها إلا بالتغيير أو الرحيل، معتبرا أن أى حديث عن تعديل وزارى مهما كان حجمه – حسب قوله- لن يفى بمطالب المعارضة.

وفيما يتعلق بالدكتور محمد البرادعى مؤسس الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، اعتبر البلتاجى أن عودة البرادعى لمصر فى هذا الوقت تعد مهمة جدا ليكون فى قلب الأحداث لكنه رفض الحديث عن ترتيبات المستقبل وموقع البرادعى منها ، قائلا" الوقت مبكر للحديث عن المستقبل ولا يوجد من يقود الآن فالكل مشارك فى حراك التغيير وهو مشهد منفصل تماما عن ترتيبات من يقود فى المستقبل".

من جانبه، أكد أبو العلا ماضى وكيل مؤسسى حزب الوسط – تحت التأسيس – أن البرادعى غائب من البداية وعودته الآن ليست لها أهمية كبيرة ولم يعد له دور، خاصة وأنه اختفى فى وقت الجد والنضال الحقيقى.

ذكر ماضى أن التأخير فى القرارات أو القرارات المحدودة أو الضعيفة من النظام تضر بل تصل إلى الكارثة فى التوقيت الحالى، معتبرا أن الرئيس مبارك شخصيا هو المعنى بأى قرارات قبل أن تفلت الأمور، مشيرا إلى أن المتظاهرين فى الشارع من أبناء الطبقة المتوسطة وطلاب الجامعات الخاصة، أو المدارس لم يصلوا بعد لحد التنظيم مما يعنى أن هناك خطر من امتداد هذه الاحتجاجات لمتضررى البطالة الحقيقيين.

وأوضح ماضى أن القوى الوطنية ليس لها علاقة بما تم مما يعده أفضل قائلا" من الشرف أن تكمل هذه القوى غير المنظمة للتحرك الأساسى بدون قيادات من القوى السياسية".​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*شبكة رصد عاجل | الجزيرة

أنباء عن انقطاع المياه عن أغلب محافظات مصر غدا الجمعة*


*شبكة رصد عاجل | الدستور

أنباء عن إيقاف خدمة الرسائل القصيرة 
"SMS"
عن شبكات المحمول الثلاث بدءا من الآن*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل | الجزيرة

أنباء عن انقطاع المياه عن أغلب محافظات مصر غدا الجمعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مؤكد

قوات الأمن تبدأ في محاصرة المساجد الكبرى بالإسكندرية بالعديد من سيارات الأمن المركزي والمدرعات استعدادا لمظاهرات الجمعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل عاجل عاجل || مؤكد | البيت الابيض يأمر النظام المصرى بالانصياع لطلبات المتظاهرين ... المصدر الجزيرة


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عاجل | الدستور

تعليمات مشددة لجميع شركات الاتصالات والانترنت بقطع الانترنت تماما يوم الجمعة وعدم الاكتفاء بحجب بعض المواقع​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

أسفر الاجتماع الذي دعى إليه خالد الصاوي للتضامن مع المتظاهرين في الانتفاضة التي تشهدها مصر حاليا عن إعلان العشرات من الفنانيين عن مشاركتهم في مظاهرات يوم جمعة الغضب ومن الفنانيين الذين وقعوا على البيان الذي أعلنوا فيه مشاركتهم بالمظاهرات هم: منى زكي وخالد يوسف ونهى العمروسي وخالد الصاوي وأحمد رشوان ومحمد أبو سيف وفتحي ...عبد الوهاب وصفاء الطوخي وأحمد فؤاد سليم ووائل حمدي وبلال فضل وعماد البهات ومحمد فريد ونادين شمس ومريم ناعوم وأحمد عيد، فيما أكد المخرج السينمائي شريف عرفه مشاركته في المظاهرة وكذا الفنان عمرو واكد رغم عدم حضورهم الاجتماع.​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

عماد أديب | رجال أعمال النظام "أكلوها والعة"

قال الإعلامى عماد أديب إن عدداً من رجال الأعمال هرّبوا أموالهم خارج البلاد، عقب المظاهرات التى اندلعت الثلاثاء الماضى. ووصف «الهاربين» بأنهم «أكلوها والعة».
أضاف «أديب»، فى حواره لبرنامج «واحد من الناس»، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى عمرو الليثى، وأذيع مساء الخميس على شاشة «دريم»، أن ال...تنمية الاقتصادية فى مصر قامت على يد 72% من القطاع الخاص، وأنه من المتوقع أن تكون هناك انتهازية كبيرة للحدث، على يد بعض الأشخاص. وقال إنه حال تطور الموقف أكثر من ذلك، سيخرج بعض أشخاص يعلنون أنهم كانوا يحاولون إنقاذ النظام، وأن بعض رجال الأعمال سيهربون إلى الخارج، وسيستقيل عدة مسؤولين من مناصبهم. وتابع: «إن المواطنين الذين قاموا بالمظاهرات لا يعبرون عن أى تيارات حزبية أو انتماءات سياسية». وقال: «مظاهرات 25 يناير كان لها مليون أب، لكن لم يخرج علينا أب منهم يعلن مسؤوليته عنها». وقال: «هؤلاء هم جيل الانترنت، شباب لم يعرفوا المظاهرات من قبل». وأكد أنه توقع حدوث مثل هذه المظاهرات، مؤكداً أن السبب فى ذلك هو نتائج الانتخابات الأخيرة، التى قال إنها «سببت إحباطا عاما لجميع قطاعات المجتمع».
واعتبر «أديب» أن الصمت الذى التزمته الحكومة تجاه المظاهرات هو إخفاق للجهات التنفيذية، ويدل على أن هؤلاء المسؤولين لم يقوموا بدورهم. ووصف الجهاز الأمنى فى مصر بـ«مظلوم» لأنه - على حد تعبيره - أنقذ مصر من مليون كارثة، بسبب إخفاق الأداء السياسى والأداء الحزبى. وطالب «أديب» بإيجاد مرجعية للتغيير والإصلاح، على أساس الحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة. وقال إن التغيير لا يعنى تغيير الحكومة فقط، وإنما أيضا القضاء على الفساد وغلاء الأسعار وسوء الخدمات.
أضاف «أديب»: «الحكومة الحالية أدت جزءا مما عليها، إلا أنها أصبحت غير صالحة للمرحلة المقبلة». وقال إنه من المتوقع حال تأزم الموقف وعدم سيطرة الأمن، أن تلجأ الحكومة لفرض حظر التجوال.
وطالب الحكومة بالاستماع إلى شكاوى الناس. وقال: «هناك كثير من المسؤولين لا يصلحون لإدارة الأمور، ونحن تعودنا أن يتحمل الرئيس كل أخطاء المسؤولين». وقال: «إن المقال الذى كتبه أحمد عز، وقال فيه، حسب أرقامه وإحصاءاته، إن الشعب تحسنت أوضاعه، مشكوك فى صحته، إذ لا تعكس الأرقام أوضاع الطبقات الشعبية، 40% من المصريين يمثلون الطبقة الدنيا، وهنا نحتاج إلى تمحيص ونظر لكيفية وصول عائد تحسن الاقتصاد على الجماهير». وتابع: «إن البرلمان الحالى الذى يواجه 1400 قضية بطلان بأحكام مؤيدة وهو المجلس الذى سيرشح الرئيس، ومن ثم فإن شرعية النظام فى حد ذاتها، تكون فى موضع خطر، وبالتالى الطرف الأكثر تضررا هو الرئيس ونظام الحكم».مشاهدة المزيد


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

الإعلامي المحترم محمود سعد

شباب مصر رجالة وجيلهم أفضل من جيلنا والكل يريد عيش، حرية، عدالة إجتماعية


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

مؤكد | السلطات المصرية تقطع خدمة الإنترنت عن القطر المصري بالكامل للتعتيم على ما سيحدث غدا في جمعة الغضب .​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

إعتقالات واسعة في صفوف الإخوان المسلمين لم تشهدها الجماعة منذ تأسيسها على مستوى جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

ذكر موقع "تيك ديبكا" المقرب من الدوائر الأمنية الإسرائيلية، ان الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، اوفد وزير الدفاع محمد طنطاوي الى واشنطنن طلبا للمساعدة وتنسيق المواقف حيال السبل الكفيلة باحتواء أحداث الفوضى التي تشهدا مصر.

ونقل الموقع عن مصادره في و......اشنطن قولها، إن طنطاوي اجتمع سرا مع جهات في القيادة السياسية والعسكرية والاستخبارات الامريكية، اضافة لاجتماعه مع الرئيس باراك اوباما.

واضافت المصادر، ان طنطاوي حذّر الامريكيين من انهم إذا واصلوا الضغط على نظام الرئيس مبارك، والطلب إليه السماح باستمرار المظاهرات بدل استخدام القبضة الحديدية ضدهم، فإن النظام المصري سينهار. كما حذّر طنطاوي الامريكيين، من انه اذا سقط النظام المصري فان الاخوان المسلمين سيتولون السلطة.

وقالت المصادر، إن طنطاوي طلب من ادارة اوباما تزويد مصر بتجهيزات عاجلة متطورة من خلال جسر جوي، للمساعدة في تفريق المظاهرات. واضافت المصادر ان الرد الامريكي على هذه المطالب غير واضح حتى الآن.

واشارت المصادر الى انه في حال كشف نبأ زيارة طنطاوي للعاصمة الامريكية، من شأنه ان يصب الزيت على النار، ويؤجج المظاهرات التي تشهدها القاهرة بحيث تمتد الى مدن اخرى.

في هذه الاثناء، حذّرت وزارة الخارجية الاسرائيلية، الإسرائيليين من مغبة السفر إلى مصر, في ضوء أعمال العنف والمظاهرات الشعبية التي تشهدها القاهرة وعدد من المدن المصرية.

وقالت الاذاعة الاسرائيلية، إن الخارجية الاسرائيلية اصدرت بيانا نصحت فيه الإسرائيليين المقيمين في مصر بضرورة الانتباه وإطلاع السفارة الإسرائيلية على أوضاعهم أول بأول، وتطبيق التوجيهات التي تُعطى لهم، والابتعاد عن أماكن المظاهرات. كما نصحت الخارجية جميع الإسرائيليين بمغادرة مصر، وحمّلت من يبقى المسؤولية عن سلامته الشخصية.

وكان رئيس هيئة الاستخبارات في الجيش الإسرائيلي سابقا، الجنرال احتياط اهارون زئيفي فركش، اكد أن قوات الأمن المصرية تستطيع السيطرة على الموقف، مضيفا ان الأمر منوط بسرعة تقليص بؤر التوتر. وأشار، إلى أن المواجهات لا تقودها أي جهة دينية معينة أو شخص واحد بل مردها معاناة الشعب.

من جهته، رأى البروفيسور الإسرائيلي يوآم إيتال، رئيس مركز هيرتسوغ لدراسات الشرق الأوسط في جامعة بن غوريون، إن ما يحدث في مصر، زعزع كرسي النظام الحاكم. لكن هذا لا يعني من وجهة نظر ايتال، أن كرسي حسني مبارك سينهار قريبا، لأن مبارك يسيطر بشكل كامل على الجيش وقوات الأمن وهم موالون لنظامه، بخلاف ما حدث في تونس.

واضاف ايتال: مع ذلك لا يمكن القول إن النظام المصري الحالي سيستمر إلى الأبد. وما شهدته مصر يوم أمس هو نتيجة عمل عدة جهات، وهذا العمل بدأ منذ سنوات ولم ينته حتى أنه يمكن القول بأن البداية الحقيقية كانت بالأمس وأحدثت هزة في كرسي النظام.

وتوقع ايتال، أن يستخدم النظام المصري في المرحلة المقبلة سياسة العصا والجزرة بحيث يسعى لتحسين الأوضاع المعيشية. لكن لا يبدو أن الأمور ستهدأ، خاصة وأن الجميع بدؤوا يتحدثون عن الانتخابات الرئاسية المصرية التي ستجري الصيف المقبل. والمعارضة تقول ان مبارك ليس رئيسا شرعيا. لكن احتمال حدوث انقلاب عسكري على نظام حسني مبارك، يبدو غير واقعي وبعيد جدا.

الاذاعة الاسرائيلية- القناة العاشرة... ترجمة: غسان محمد
(خبر مترجم من القناه العاشره الاسرائليه​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: محمد مرسي عضو مكتب الإرشاد بجماعه الاخوان المسلمين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: عصام العريان المتحدث باسم جماعه الاخوان المسلمين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل | مؤكد : تم إعتقال الدكتور: محمد إبراهيم عضو المكتب الإداري لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بالأسكندرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

حتى الآن | مؤكد | إعتقال كل من محي حامد ... سعد الحسيني ... حمدي حسن ... محمد الفالجوجي ... محمد إبراهيم ... محمد مرسي ... عصام العريان .. المنتمين إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2011)

الرب يرحم
لا نستطيع الا الصلاة..​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل || غلق شبكة موبينيل​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

غدا السبت في تمام الساعة الثانية ظهرا
مظاهرة أمام الأمم المتحدة بجينيف - سويسرا - أمام مجلس حقوق الإنسان​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

خاص | جبهة شباب من أجل مصر : سنلتزم بالتظاهر السلمي ، ونحذر الحكومة من اى تصعيد ضد المتظاهرين اليوم .​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الإمارات | وقفة لمصريين فى دبى امام القتصلية المصرية بعد صلاة الجمعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

قطر | وقفة تضامنية بعد صلاة الجمعة امام السفارة المصرية في الدوحة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

السويد | اليوم مسيره ووقفه أمام السفاره المصريه بالعاصمه ستوكهولم 05:30 مساءً ​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة تؤكد الإتصال الذي وردنا ليله أمس بأن التواجد الأمني بالقاهرة ضعيف جداً وعلى عكس كل الأيام الماضية ​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الكويت | مصدر مسئول لجريدة " الوطن " الكويتية : أي تجمعات أو إحتجاجات لمصريين سيكون مصيرهم الإبعاد مع أسرهم .​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

نقلنا عن شبكه رصد. 
وكما توقعنا انقطاع تام لكافة شبكات المحمول في مصر والله لمن يكمموا افواهنا سنظل صوت مصر مهما حدث​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*خروج غير متوقع لأهل المنوفية للتنديد بالنظام والحكم *

*مع أني سامع أن الريس مستخبي هناك :*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*خروج أهالي الفيوم للتنديد بالنظام *​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*والأسماعلية تتبع وتخرج بعد صلاة الجمعة ....*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*والشرقية تتظاهر بالألاف ويشتبكون مع الأمن *​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*النقل من المرصد R.N.N*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*العربية: عاجل: مصر: متظاهرون يحتشدون قرب القصرالرئاسي في القاهرة*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*احتجاز محمد البرادعي والدكتور اسامه الغزالي حرب بداخل الجوامع التي تم الصلاة فيها*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*تناقلت الأنباء المحلية بجنوب أفريقيا في نشرتها .... *
*تدهور الوضع الأمني في مصر ... والمظاهرت منتشرة بأنحاء الجمهورية*
*وتدهور العلاقات السياسية بسبب التعتيم وتدهور أقتصادي .... ومازلنا في أنتظار المذيد*​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

محللون سياسيون : الأسد المصري يخرج من عريبنه ، ويزأر بصوت مدوي معلناً ثورة الغضب​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

إغلاق قناة الجزيرة الآن نهائياً .. الآن شبكة رصد هي صوت مصر الأول


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

مؤكد : وصل عدد المتظاهرين بالمنيا اكثر من اربعين ألفاً متجهين الي مبني المحافظة مروراً بشارع طه حسين


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

عشرات الآلاف بمدينة السويس يطالبون برحيل مبارك


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

ثلاثون الفاً من احرار المنصورة تجمعون حول مبني المحافظة يهتفون بسقوط الظلم


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

معلومه مؤكده :- تم اصطحاب المصريين المقبوض عليهم من قبل الامن السعودى من امام مسجد الملك خالد بالرياض الى قسم شرطه المعذر


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

المتظاهرون يقتحمون مقر الحزب الوطني بالإسماعلية


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة :فودافون مصر السلطات طلبت تعليق خدمات الهاتف المحمول في مناط بعينها في البلاد


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

آلاف المتظاهرين بكفر الدوار يتحركون في اتجاه مجلس المدينة


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

مذكرة عاجلة للسفير المصري بالسعودية

التاريخ : جمعة الغضب 28-1-2011م

سعادة السفير المصري في المملكة العربية السعودية الموقر
...
تحية طيبة وبعد

نتقدم نحن الرابطة الحرة للمصريين العاملين بالمملكة العربية السعودية بهذه المذكرة لسعادتكم راجين سرعة رفعها للنظام المصري الحاكم نشجب من خلالها الأسلوب الأمني الهمجي الذي تم استخدامه مع إخواننا من أبناء الشعب المصري المنتفضين من أجل إحداث إصلاح وتغيير عاجل في مصر نظراً للحالة المتردية التي وصلت إليها كافة الأمور في الوطن .



كما نؤكد عبر هذه المذكرة تضامننا الكامل مع كافة المطالب العادلة للمتظاهرين سلمياً على أرض الوطن الغالي مصر . ونضيف أننا نأسف كامل الأسف على الإبقاء حتى الآن دون محاسبة على قتلة أبناء الشعب المتظاهرين بالسويس وسيناء وهما محافظتين كانوا يوماً من الأيام مناطق الصراع مع العدو في معركة العزة والكرامة ونطالب بسرعة محاكمة وزير الداخلية المصرية وكافة المتورطين في إعطاء الضوء الأخضر لإطلاق النار على المتظاهرين .



نؤكد أيضاً على كامل استيائنا من تجاهل القيادة السياسية لمطالب الشعب متمثلة في عدم تكليف الرئيس نفسه حتى الآن بإلقاء خطاب للشعب المصري يعبر عن رؤيته لما يحدث ، معتبرين التجاهل علامة على عدم اهتمام النظام المصري بالشعب وبالتالي فعلى الشعب أن يدير مرحلته الحالية ووضع محددات مستقبله بنفسه وهو ما يحدث الآن على أرض المحروسة مصر .



نؤكد أيضاً رفضنا الكامل لتصريحات أتباع النظام السفيهة كالتي خرجت علينا على لسان رئيس مجلس الشعب – غير الشرعي – والتي أكد فيها أن البرلمان شرعي ولا يمكن أن يسحب الثقة عن حكومة تحظى بأغلبية برلمانية وهو ما نعتبره جهل بأبسط قواعد العمل السياسي حيث هناك حالات مماثلة في دول ديمقراطية حقيقية وتم سحب الثقة من وزراء أو حكومات إذا حادت عن مصالح الشعب حتى لو كان لها أغلبية برلمانية ، إضافة إلى أن البرلمان مزور بكافة الشهادات الشعبية والقضائية .

يتأكد لنا مما سبق ذكره أن النظام مستمر في كبته لحريات الشعب متجاهلاً انتفاضته التي ستؤدي حتماً إلى ثورة شعبية سلمية نضالية يحصل من خلالها أبناء الشعب على مطالبهم العادلة والتي ما قامت إلا بسبب حالة الانسداد السياسي والقمع والاستبداد وعدم الإيمان بالتعددية السياسية وعدم التداول السلمي للسلطة بل والعمل على توريث الحكم في مصر والعبث بالدستور عبر تعديلات دستورية فاسدة ومفسدة وتزوير لكافة الانتخابات في مصر (البرلمان والمحليات والنقابات والاتحادات الطلابية وعمادة الكليات ... الخ ) والاعتقالات لشرفاء الوطن من كافة ألوان الطيف السياسي وكذلك حالة التردي الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والثقافية والدبلوماسية والتفريط في مقدرات الشعب وثرواته والإفراط في استخدام السلطة الأمنية حتى باتت مصر الحرة تتهم في كافة وسائل الإعلام بأنها دولة بوليسية لا تحتكم للقانون بعد انتهاك العديد من أحكام القضاء وخاصة ما يتعلق منها بنشطاء الحركات الوطنية في مصر .



آن الأوان أن يستجيب النظام المصري لمطالب الشعب :

سرعة التنحي عن العمل السياسي للنظام الحالي والحكومة وحل الحزب الوطني الحاكم

تكليف حكومة وحدة وطنية انتقالية يرتضيها الشعب لإدارة البلاد في المرحلة الانتقالية

اختيار رئيس مؤقت للبلاد للمرحلة الانتقالية

انتخاب جمعية عامة من فقهاء الدستور والقانون لصياغة دستور جديد للبلاد قائم على العدالة وصيانة الحريات العامة والمساواة والمواطنة وتجريم الفساد واستقلال القضاء وإشرافه على كافة انتخابات الوطن

إجراء تعديلات على الكشوف الانتخابية بالقطر المصري بما يضمن التمهيد لعملية انتخابية نزيهة

إجراء انتخابات حرة وشعبية بحد أقصى عامين تعبر عن رأي الجماهير وتؤسس لمرحلة جديدة في مصر



شاكرين سرعة توجيه المذكرة للنظام المصري



كما ندعو كافة المصريين العاملين بالخارج على مستوى العالم للتضامن معنا في هذه المذكرة





الرابطة الحرة للمصريين العاملين بالسعودية

جمعة الغضب 28-1-2011م


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

رجال شرطة يخلعون الزي العسكري وينضمون الي المتظاهرين


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

مراسل الجزيرة : تتراوح اعداد المتظاهرين بالاسكندرية من مائة الي مائة وخمسين الف متظاهر


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

الأمن يمتنع في بعض الأماكن عن قذف المتظاهرين بالرصاص المطاطي وقنابل الغاز


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

العربية: عاجل: مصر: متظاهرون يحتشدون قرب القصرالرئاسي في القاهرة 23 دقثقة
احتجاز محمد البرادعي والدكتور اسامه الغزالي حرب في موقعهم وعدم تحركهم من اماكنهم التي يؤدوا به الصلاة

قنابل مسيله للدموع بشارع الجلاء بالمنصوره العدد حوالي 10 الاف
تجمع ...المتظاهرين بكثافة بشارع الجلاء والامن يتوجه اليهم
متظاهرين بانحاء متفرقة من القاهرة والشوارع الجانبية المتوجهة الي ميدان التحرير
انباء عن عزم مبارك التضحية ببعض القيادات ككبش فداء ضمن تعديلات حكومية


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة: الإسكندرية: أحد تشكيلات الأمن يتوقف عن رشق المتظاهرين وينضم إليهم!


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  ‎50000 الف بور سعيد


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  حجب جميع قنوات الجزيرة الإخبارية ... ولم يبقى ناقل للصورة إلا شبكة رصد .... نسألكم الدعاء لنا بأن يذهب الله الأسماع والأبصار عنا


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد*  الأمن يتراجع بشدة أمام حشود تفوق 60 الفاً بداية من محطة المنيا منتصف شارع عدنان المالكي يهتفون.. الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مراسل الجزيره :قرابه مائه وخمسون الف متظاهر بالأسكندريه يمزقون صور لجمال مبارك ويهتفون ( مش عايزينك)


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مؤكد:الأمن في الأزهر يمتنع عن الضرب


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  الان مسيرات ضخمة في شوارع قطاع غزة بالالاف دعما لاخوانهم المتظاهرين في مصر وتأيدا لشباب مصر خير اجناد الارض لنيل كرامتهم واسقاط نظام الحكم الفاسد


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*العربية: أعداد من رجال الشرطة تخلع الزي الرسمي و تنضم للمتظاهرين*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  ‎150 الف في دمنهور الأن أمام المحافظة


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  الأهالى تحتل مقر الحزب الوطنى فى بنى سويف و تطرد عضو مجلس الشعب


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مراسل الجزيره :تشكيل أمنى يرفض إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع فى الاسكندريه


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  حشود ضخمة من الامن الديبلوماسي السعودي وامن المهمات الان في طريقها للقنصلية المصرية بجدة للسيطرة علي الحشود المتظاهرة أمامها.


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  وقف بث قناة الجزيرة بشكل كامل علي قمر النايل سات


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مراسل الجزيره :اشعال النيران فى احدى سيارات الشرطه بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض بقلب القاهره


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  اعتداء وحشي بحق المتظاهرين بالمنوفية والأمن يطلق الغازات المسيلة للدموع


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*المصريون المتغربيين خرجوا في جنوب أفريقيا .... ويتظاهروا أمام السفارة في العاصمة بروتوريا*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  اشتباك مع الشرطة خارج مسجد مصطفى محمود فى مظاهرة يقودها حمدين صباحى


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  ضرب شديد في القائد ابراهيم


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  الجزيرة | تشكيل امني كامل بالإسكندرية يرفض اطلاق النار علي المتظاهرين.اشتعال سيارة امن مركزي بالقاهرة


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 يناير 2011)

*لكِ السلامة يا مصر ، واتمنى دستوراً ونظام حكم يحفظ حقوق الاقليات ويساوي بين البشر ..

تحياتي للثوّار ,,*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

وقف بث قناة الجزيرة بشكل كامل علي قمر النايل سات​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مظاهرات عنيفه فى مسقط رأس الرئيس مبارك بالمنوفيه واشتباكات عنيفه بين الأمن والمتظاهريين


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  مؤكد :اشتباكات كبيرة بين بالاسكندرية بين الشرطة والشعب والوضع خارج عن السيطرة
والشرطة تنهار امام المتظاهرين فى كل مناطق المحافظة


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  اقتحام المجلس المحلي ومقر الحزب الحاكم في دمياط
اقتربت ساعة التغيير


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  عاجل | مؤكد : مظاهرات حاشدة في شارع شبرا


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  عاجل | الآن : تبدأ مظاهرات في الحشد في شارع عين شمس


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  تحطيم مقر الحزب الحاكم في المنصورة


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

R.N.N | شبكة رصد  عاجل | اعداد المتظاهرين فى الزقازيق تتضاعف الى ما يقارب ال70,000


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل | اعداد المتظاهرين فى الزقازيق تتضاعف الى ما يقارب ال70,000​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يناير 2011)

ألوف المصريين في دمياط شمال مصر يهتفون "حسني مبارك يمشي"
مراسل الجزيرة: الآلاف يتظاهرون في محافظة الشرقية المصرية ويشتبكون مع القوات الأمنية
المظاهرات تجتاج مدن دمياط ودمنهور والمنيا والإسكندرية والمنصورة إضافة للقاهرة
محتجون يطالبون بالإطاحة ......بمبارك قرب مسجد صلى فيه البرادعي
20 ألف متظاهر أمام ساحة الأزهر وآلاف يتظاهرون في مدينة نصر
مظاهرات و مسيرات في عمان وعدد من المدن الأردنية تطالب برحيل الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك
مظاهرات تجتاح مدينة العريش شمال سيناء واشتباكات عنيفة مع قوات الأمن.
المظاهرات تجتاج مدن دمياط ودمنهور والمنيا والإسكندرية والمنصورة إضافة للقاهرة
الآلاف يتظاهرون أمام المسجد الرئيسي في محافظة المنيا جنوب مصر.
مراسل الجزيرة: مئات الأتراك يتظاهرون في اسطنبول لدعم مطالبات المصريين بالحرية

من الجزيرة


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

المصريون في ماليزيا


​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة : ميدان التحرير خلا تماما من قوات الأمن و يستولى المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير بالكامل​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

وزير الدفاع الفرنسي يشن هجوما شرسا على النظام المصري ويعتبره «غير ديمقراطي»​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مصطفى الفقي | على الرئيس أن يخرج ويتكلم والأمن لا يمكنه القضاء على الثورة
لماذا لم يظهر الرئيس مبارك حتى ؟؟ !​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

موكد | من قلب الحدث 7 الاف متظاهر فى محافظة القليوبيه بمدينة بنها يهتفون بسقوط النظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مدينة المحلة | مظاهرة علي ميدان الشون و يقترب العدد من 50 الف و انباء عن ضرب وعنف ضد المواطنين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الاعلامي احمد منصور : الذي رايته هو قتل المصريين عمداااا​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

في الشرقية الأمن يخلع زي الشرطة وينضم للمتظاهرين في بعض المناطق​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

محافظة الفيوم : تجمع 10 الاف امام مديريه الامن​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

دعوات لتوجيه بعض المظاهرات إلى مقرات شركات المحمول لرفع الحظر حتى يتم التواصل مع المصريين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

أكبرمدافع عن النظام المصري قبل ثورة الغضب | مصطفى الفقى يصرح فى الجزيره انه لازم يحصل تغيير غير مسبوق بسبب وصول الناس للفقر والبطاله وغلاء الاسعار​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

البرادعي يعلن استعداده لتولى الحكم لفترة انتقالية اذا طلب الشارع ذلك .. وأضاف أنه لن يقود المظاهرات في الشارع ولكنه سيشلرك فيها كفرد عادي​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الزقازيق | لواء شرطة مع عديد من ظباط الشرطة قاموا بحرق كرنيهاتهم وانضموا الى المظاهرات​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مراسل الجزيره :مظاهرات بمرسى مطروح قرب الحدود الليبيه يطالبون باسقاط النظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

انتهاء مظاهرة امام مجلس حقوق الانسان بجنيف والمطالبه بالافراج عن المعتقلين السياسين ومطالبة الصحافه والتليفزيون السويسري لاطلاق كل معتقلي المظاهرات وانهاء حالة الطوارئ والحفاظ علي ار\واح الشعب المصري مسلمين واقباط والمطالبه باسقاط النظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مؤكد : شاهد عيان بالمنوفيه 40 الف يتظاهرون بالمنوفية و مجموعة من المتظاهرون يحاصرون قسم شرطه شبين الكوم و 20 الف يتظاهر بقويسنا​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

تم تحديد غدا السبت وقفه تضامنيه مع اخواننا فى مصر فى مدينه ميونخ الالمانيه فى ميدان مارين بلتس من الساعه الواحده حتى الساعه الرابعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

المتظاهرون في المنصورة يحرقون الحزب الوطني​


----------



## Twin (28 يناير 2011)

*محللون : سقوط النظام المصري سيغير ملامح العالم ككل *​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

السيطره علي قسم شرطه الاربعين والاهالي تفرج عن المعتقلين
قيادات امنيه بالسويس تحتمي بمنازل المواطنين خوفا من غضب المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل | شعب المنوفية يقهر الامن والمحافظة الآن تحت سيطرة الشعب ..​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

حجب قاة cnn على النايل سات


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

قناة المصرية | القنوات العربية تضخم مايحدث في مصر والقنوات الغربية تخلت عن مهنيتها أيضاً


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل : نساء مصريات توزع البيسى والخل على المتظاهرين كااسعاف لهم للوقاية من أثار الغاز المسيل للدموع​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

غير مؤكد : هروب طاقم سفارة الكيان الصهيوني من القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

ميدان السيدة زينب و ميدان القاعة و السيدة عائشة و الشوارع المؤدية للقصر العيني و التحرير يجتمع فيها حشد كبير من المتظاهرين و الامن يستمر في القاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع و الرصاص المطاطي​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

وكالة سيتش تخفض مستوي مصر من إئتماني مستقر الي إئتماني سلبي​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مواجهات عنيفة جدا بين الأمن و المتظاهرين فى شارع الهرم و فيصل و المتظاهريين يجورون الأمن لحرب عصابات فى الشوارع الجانبية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

القاهرة : لم تنجح محاولات الشرطة بتفريق المتظاهرين بميدان عبدالمنعم رياض و المتظاهرون يتجمعون مرة أخرى , و مجموعة متظاهرين تتجه نحو الميدان قادمة من الجيزة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصدنا في السويس : اهالي السويس بعد الاستيلاء علي الاسلحه من قسم الاربعين يستخدمون القنابل المسيلة لللدموع ضد الامن​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

المنوفية : مسقط الرئيس مبارك ... أولى المحافظات التي يسيطر عليها المصرييون بالكامل ​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

حريق كبير بكوبري 6 أكتوبر في قلب القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

حرق قسم شرطة كفر الدوار وقطع السكة الحديدوالطريق الزراعي واصابات من الرصاص المطاطي​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة : السلطات المصرية تضع محمد البرادعي قيد الإقامة الجبرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد المنوفية : اعتقالات عشوائية وصلت الى 40 معتقل و المتظاهرين يخترقون الحواجز و الكردونات الأمنية و يكملون المسيرة التظاهرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

خاص شبكة رصد | أمس | رحلة مصر للطيران رقم MS 299 توجهات الى الأقصر وهى تحمل 15 طردا من الذهب تمهيدا لسفرها الى بروكسل غدا
المعلومات والصورة من مصادر داخل مصر للطيران
- الأن أصبحت الصورة والحدث مؤكد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*الجزيره  ///الاف يتظاهرون امام مقر محافظه الدقهليه بالمنصوره في حراسة الامن ودون تدخله​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

قناة الحرة : اقتحام مقر محافظة اسكندرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

تدمير مقر الحزب الوطني بدمنهور وحرق مقر أمن الدولة والوضع يخرج عن سيطرة الأمن​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصدنا من كفر الدوار : بعد حرق قسم شرطة كفر الدوار المتظاهرون في طريقهم لحرق مبنى مجلس المدينة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

قناة الحرة : سوريا تقطع خدمات الانترنت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني 
.وفقا لشهود عيان
مجموعه من الناس في السويس  تحمل جثة احد المتظاهرين  اثر المصادمات مع الشرطه وواحد من المتظاهرين يهتف لقد/ قتلو شقيقي/
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20110128/minuto-minuto-protestas-mundo-arabe/398694.shtml*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة | الجيش يدخل شوارع القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصدنا بمدينة الرحاب : مظاهرات بالتجمع الخامس ومدينة الرحاب بمشاركة النساء والأطفال والامن يحييهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد اسكندرية : المتظاهرين حرق مقر محافظة الاسكندرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد القاهرة : مدرعات من الجيش تتجه الي مقر الاذاعة والتلفزيون بغرض تأمينه​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يناير 2011)

> قناة الحرة : سوريا تقطع خدمات الانترنت​


 
*كذاااااااابين*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *كذاااااااابين*



*العربيه كمان ذاعت الخبر نفسو*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يناير 2011)

*



العربيه كمان ذاعت الخبر نفسو

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اي والجزيرة كمان ، وكلن كذاااااااابين*
*ليكني انا بسوريا !!! بكذب عيوني وبصدقن ؟؟؟*
*وأخي جرب النت عالموبايل*
*وكلو تمااام*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة :الإسكندرية : سيطرة المواطنون علي المحافظة
في الأسكندرية
ولجوء الأمن إلي مقر نادي الإتحاد​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد البحيرة : احراق مبنى مباحث أمن الدولة بدمنهور​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

يوجد امام القنصلية المصرية بفرانكفورت مظاهرة من قبل المصريين بعدد كبير يكاد يصل للمائة
ساوافيكم بالصور حالما تصلنى ان شاء الله​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل اصد الحاكم العسكري قرار بحظر التجول بلقاهره الكبري واسكندريه  والسويس
من الساعه 6مساء الي السابعه صباحا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*مراسل الموقع الاسباني
minuto _ minuto_protestas_arabe
 وفقا لاجهزة الامن  ثلاتة قتلى وحوالي 120 جريح في اشتباكات القاهره​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*العربيه
عاجل
شهود عيان  محتجون يشعلون النار في قسم شرطة عين شمس شرق القاهره​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

بعد ربع ساعة | مبارك ينطق بعد 3 ايام من الصمت ...​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> بعد ربع ساعة | مبارك ينطق بعد 3 ايام من الصمت ...​



*متاخررررر اوي
كان كمل صمتتت*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 يناير 2011)

*عاجل تلفزيون الدنيا : مصادر رسمية سورية تنفي أي قطع لشبكة الإنترنت أو الموبايل في سوريا*

*قلتلكن الحرة والجزيرة والعربية كذاااااااابين*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

استلسمت الشرطة ورفعت الراية البيضاء فهل سنصمد حتي النهاية 
نحن نسير في طريق التغيير بقدم ثابتة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

لان في الاسكندريه الكلمه في يد جماهير الاسكندرية نقلاً عن قناة الجزيرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد طنطا : المتظاهرون يتحدون قرار حظر التجوال ويملئون شارع البحر والجلاء بمدينه طنطا​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل بى بى سى احتراق مقر الحزب الوطنى الحاكم بالقاهره​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد الاسكندرية : مؤكد اشتعال أغلب الأقسام بالإسكندرية .. قسم باب شرق , قسم المنتزه , قسم الرمل , قسم سيدي جابر​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مؤكد راصد المنصوره : حرب دائره فى المنصوره والأمن يستخدم قنابل حارقه ولا يكتفى بالقنابل المسيله للدموع​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد فيينا : مصريون يتظاهرون بفينا تأيداً ليوم الغضب ومطالبين بسقوط الحكومة ورحيل مبارك​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل المنصوره :بى بى سى الأمن يحاول تفريق المتظاهريين امام المحافظه الان ومحاولات كر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهريين​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

رويترز : شهود عيان يتحدثون عن اطلاق نار في شوارع القاهرة بعد سريان حظر التجول​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة :إشتعال النار ف قسم شرطة الأزبكية بالقرب من ميدان رمسيس​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

التلفزيون المصري : متظاهرون يقتحمون مبنى التلفزيون​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

هيلاري كلينتون تدعو الحكومة المصرية بالقيام باصلاحات اقتصادية و سياسية و اعادة الاتصالات​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الاف المتظاهرين يحاولون اقتحام مبني التلفزيون ومبني الخارجيه​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يناير 2011)

النظام الحاكم المصري يكرر نفس غباء الحاكم التونسي السابق

بادخال الجيش الى الصورة والى الشارع المصري 

ومن يكون الجيش ؟ أوليس هم أبناء الشعب ومنهم وفيهم ؟

الجيش مبرمج على التصدي للاعداء الخارجين, وليس للتصدي للشعب, فهذا سيخلق بلبلة وسينقلب السحر على الساحر

في أي لحظة سينقلب الجيش على النظام, فلماذا قد يفضل الجيش حسني مبارك على اهله وأخوانه ؟ 


تماما كما حصل في تونس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني

المتظاهرون في الاسكندريه يرحبون بالجيش  ويهتفون الجيش والشعب واحد
يحيا الجيش تحيا مصر
​*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مؤكد : أنباء عن هروب أحمد عز و معه 95 حقيبة أموال​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل شهود عيان عناصر مسلحة في رفح الفلسطينيه يحدثون فجوة في جدار مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

المتحدث بإسم البيت الأبيض:سنقوم بمراجعة فكرة المساعدات لمصر في ظل الوضع الراهن​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

اللعبة وضحت ... هرب النظام ... وتواطأ الجيش والشرطة ... وأحرقوا كل مايدينهم لان كل ماحرق هو مقرات الفساد كأمن الدولة والأقسام والحزب ... مبارك وزبانيته هربوا ... غدا مليون مصري يعلنون عصر جديد بإن الله ... نسألكم الدعاء لمصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الإسكندرية : تم شل حركة القطارات بعد خلع قضبان السكة الحديد​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مؤكد | محاولة تفجير محطة كهرباء كفر الدوار والأهالي يتصدوا لها ...​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

السعودية : تعزيزات امنيه في مطار الملك الخالد​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عدد القتلى في السويس وصل الى 11 إضافة الى 20 مصابا في حالة خطرة​


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2011)

نرفع قلوبنا الى الرب الإله لحماية أبنائه الأبرار في مصر.

أنا سمعت قبل دقائق على أخبار ال سي ان ان الأمريكية من مراسلهم في القاهرة أن الإخوان المسلمين هو وراء تنظيم هذه المظاهرات وأن الكبار منهم سنا يحاولون تهدئة الشباب لكي تستمر المسيرة سلمية.

ولا تعليق ...


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> السعودية : تعزيزات امنيه في مطار الملك الخالد​


 

خايفين يجيهم الدور.


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مصادر للجزيرة:إحراق مقرات شركتي فودادفون وموبنيل ف القاهرة وكذالك في مدن أخري​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

باريس تنصح مواطنيها بتعليق سفرهم الى مصر​


----------



## أَمَة (28 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مصادر للجزيرة:إحراق مقرات شركتي فودادفون وموبنيل ف القاهرة وكذالك في مدن أخري​


 

هي المظهاهرة السلمية تحولت تخريبية؟


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مصطفى الفقي يقول ان ماحدث في الانتخابات جعل الامور تحتقن بسرعة رهيبة ... مش مصطفى الفقى دا ملك التزوير ولا اية ؟؟ ولا واحد تاني​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجميع يتسأل الأن لماذا لم يخرج حسنى مبارك حتى الأن ليقول لشعبه الأن فهمتكم؟​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مراسل الجزيرة:وجود مكثف لمصفحات ودبابات الجيش بالقرب من مجلس الوزراء​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

أمة قال:


> هي المظهاهرة السلمية تحولت تخريبية؟


 ان كل ما يتم حرقه وإبادته يتم عن طريق بلطجية الحكومة والأمن حيث أن كل ما يحرق هو مقار الحزب الوطني وأقسام الشرطة ومقار أمن الدولة وكل ما يحتوي على أي مستندات تدين الحكومة في حالة محاكمتها والمستفيد الأول والأخير بل و الوحيد من حرق وإبادة هذه الأماكن هو الحزب الحاكم الذي فرض حظر تجول


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الشباب الذين يقومون بحماية المتحف المصري يتعرضون لهجوم من البلطجية لمحاولة سرقة المتحف​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

قوات الجيش المصري تتوجه لحفظ الأماكن الحيوية في السويس مثل الميناء ومقار مكاتب قناة السويس وشركات البترول والغاز والبنوك وارتفاع عدد الشهداء إلى 11 .. و20 من المصابين في حالة خطيرة​


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

رئيس أركان الجيش المصري يقطع زيارته لواشنطن
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70R1M820110128


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

في رسائل وصلتنا | شباب الاخوان يقرروا عمل مجموعات دفاع شعبي من كل أطياف الشعب والوقوف لحماية الاماكن المهمة في كل المحافظات ..​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

تشكيل جبهة من شباب مصر لحماية مصر استجابة لنداء وحدة الرصد​


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

رئيس البرلمان المصري: أمر مهم سيعلن خلال وقت قصير
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70R1RC20110128


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد بورسعيد || الأمن المركزي يسرق المحلات التجاريه الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

التليفزيون المصري: رئيس مجلس الشعب يقول ان امرا مهما سيتم اعلانه في غضون وقت قصير​


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

شاهد: محتجون يقتحمون مبنى محافظة الاسكندرية بعد اشتباك مع الامن
http://ara.reuters.com/article/topNews/idARACAE70R0T120110128


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

مراسل الجزيرة: النيران تقترب من مبنى المتحف المصري في قلب القاهرة


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الجزيره : قيام الأردنين بتنظيم مظاهرات أمام السفاره المصريه لمسانده ثوره الشعب المصرى​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

التليفزيون المصري . الرئيس مبارك يلقي كلمه بعد قليل​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل مبارك يلقي كلمته الان
ربنا يستر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني

http://www.elmundo.es/
غادرت ثلاث طائرات خاصة في مطار القاهرة وسط اجراءات امنية مشددة. ومن غير المعروف الذي ركب فيها.
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> عاجل مبارك يلقي كلمته الان
> ربنا يستر​



*ده بيقول سوووووف اضللللللل
قاعد قاعد يعني​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ده بيقول سوووووف اضللللللل​*
> 
> *قاعد قاعد يعني*​


 ايوه قاعد
هو ممكن يقول ال80 مليون لو عاوزين يمشي مفيش مانع


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

*استقاله الحكومه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مبارك : انحزت و مازلت أنحاز للفقراء على مدار حكمي لمصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مبارك : لقد طلبت من الحكومة التقدم بإستقالتها اليوم
هل استقالة الحكومة ثمنا مناسبا للدماء الشهداء , و مئات الجرحى ؟؟!!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*مبارك
وعد للحد من البطالة وتحسين الصحة والتعليم
​*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

راصد بورسعيد|| المظاهرات تخرج من جديد إحتجاجا على خطاب مبارك​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 يناير 2011)

*استقالة الحكومة ؟

عندنا مثل بيقول : تيتي تيتي مثل ما رحتي مثل ما جيتي 

بالمصري يعني : مفيش فايدة 

الرب يرحم 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

الان يرفع شعارات يسقط يسقط حسني مبارك بميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *استقالة الحكومة ؟*
> 
> *عندنا مثل بيقول : تيتي تيتي مثل ما رحتي مثل ما جيتي *
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه
حلوه المثل ده
مش انا قلت هيمشي الشعب بس حبه حبه
ربنا معاكم يااقباط مصر


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

في أول رد فعل شعبي على خطاب مبارك .. انطلاق المظاهرات و ترديد هتافات " يسقط حسني مبارك ​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح | يجب على الرئيس أن يرحل بنظامة البوليسي ونناشد الجميع أن نحافظ على الوطن ..​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مجدي الدقاق | نرفض الفوضى التي يمهد البعض لها​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

عاجل >> الإسكندرية : الاسكندريه تشتعل الان وتتحدي حظر التجوال وتشتعل من جديد​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

المستشارة الألمانية تحث الرئيس مبارك على السماح بالمظاهرات السلمية​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني
http://www.elmundo.es/
وفقا لاخر تعداد من المصادر الطبيه:ما لايقل عن29 شخص قتلو في مظاهارات السويس والقاهره  ليوم الجمعه​*


----------



## candy shop (28 يناير 2011)

كان لازم يطلع بيان يهدى الشعب 

عمل ايه اقاله الحكومه  مش هيجب اسوء من اللى قبلهم 

كان لازم يحل مجلس الشعب  والشورى 

ويلبى مطالب الشعب
​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مصدر موثوق ... من احد قيادات الجيش ... حتي الان لم يخرج الجيش والموجود هو الحرس الجمهوري​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مسؤل امريكي .. اوباما تحتدث لمده نصف ساعه مع مبارك يوم الجمعه
​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

مقتل مجند من حرس الحدود برصاص بدو سيناء وبدوى فى اشتباكات مسلحة بين بدو شمال سيناء​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 يناير 2011)

لتاني مره
اشتعال النيران بقسم الازبكيه الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد*

بن علي قال " الان فهمتكم "

يبدوا اننا نحتاج الى 30 عاما أخرى حتى يفهمنا سيادة الرئيس​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*بنسبة كبيرة ....تم أعادة الأتصالات بشبكات المحمول ... بعد الهدوء النسبي لمصر*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*أشغلت التلفونات .... أنا بكتب وبتكلم علي شبكة موبنيل *​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أشغلت التلفونات .... أنا بكتب وبتكلم علي شبكة موبنيل *​



*بجد ياتوين؟ ربنا يباركلك ويعلى مراتبك على الخبر ده *


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*أضافة للأخبار .... بس هو قديم شوية *

*مبارك يقيل الحكومة بأكملها ... ويستمر هو الحاكم بأمر الله *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*وبدأت المنواشات من جديد في عديد من المحافظات *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*طلاب الجامعات .... تبدأ في التظاهر بأعداد كبيرة مقدرة بالألاف بجميع المحافظات تقريباً *
*وأهمها العاصمة والأسكندرية والأسماعلية*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

* أنباء من معتصمى التحرير : هناك أكثر من 10000 شخص محتشد وسنقوم بتنظيم لجان لحماية المنشأت، البرادعى مشترك، والجبهة وشباب من أجل التغيير وغيرهم الكثير، نناشدكم بالإنضمام، لن نتحرك من هنا إلا بعد أن ترك مبارك للحكم*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*لا عزاء لعروس البحر ... أعداد الشهداء تتذايد بسرعة .... وأطلاق نار حي علي المتظاهرين ... كحسب رويترز*​


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

ربنا يستر
شكرا جوفاني للاخبار


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*القوات المسلحه تصدر بيان بعدم التجمع بالميادين العامه و عدم التظاهر .... و يطالب ضباط القوات المسلحه المتظاهرين بالتفرق *
*ولكن حتي الأن بشكل حواري و ليس هناك اي تدخل عنيف .....المظاهرون يهتفون سلميه سلميه*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*التليفزيون المصري : تم تمديد حظر التجول ليصبح من الرابعه عصر الي الثامنه صباحا ... وتذداد الأمور تعقيد *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*القاهره : عدد المتظاهريين تجاوز الخمسين ألفا الأن فى ميدان التحرير*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*البرادعي : احترم من ينتقدني وافعل ما اعتقد انه الصواب لوطني*
*ولم أر دلائل على وضعي تحت الإقامة الجبرية وسأختبر ذلك عندما أنزل اليوم للشارع*
* وأطالب مبارك بالرحيل وخطاب أمس كان محبطا للشعب بكل طوائفه*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*الاتحاد الاوربى يدعو الى وقف العنف واراقة الدماء*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*تدهور سريع للأوضاع .... توقف القطار بين القاهرة و الإسكندرية بسبب قطع قضبان السكة الحديد بدمنهور*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*بيان علي ال C.N.N وغير مؤكد ... بتقديم مبارك لأستقالته *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*عودة للأخبار غير المؤكده من المرصد : اخبار من عقيد بالجيش / .... تحركات داخل الجيش بقيادة الفريق سامي عنان لانقلاب علي مبارك ووزير دفاعة الان وبين الفريق وامريكا لانة رجل نزية ومحبوب داخل الجيش*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*راصد : اعداد المتظاهرين فى تزايد رهيب فى جميع المحافظات وسيطرة كاملة للشعب فى غياب الشرطة تماما*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*عمرو موسى : الشعب المصري واعي ولن يقبل أن يتم التلاعب بمستقبله .. وعلى الشباب حماية المنشئات من المخربين*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*عمرو موسى : السياسة المصرية يجب أن تتغير ....*
*ومن وجهة نظري الشخصية عمرو موسي بظهوره علي الشاشة فهو يعد نفسه لدخول حرب الرئاسة ضد البردعي ... وهو من أنسب*​


----------



## candy shop (29 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *راصد : اعداد المتظاهرين فى تزايد رهيب فى جميع المحافظات وسيطرة كاملة للشعب فى غياب الشرطة تماما*​


فعلا يا امير  اخويا بيقولى مفيش امن فى الشارع خالص الامن انسحب 

ربنا يستر  الوضع يقلق اوى 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2011)

*موضوع استقالة مبارك ده مش مؤكد ,بس تقريبا أوباما ابتدا يسحب نفسه من تأييد مبارك 

روبرت جيبس المتحدث بأسم البيت الابيض أعلن ان العلاقات المصرية الامريكية دخلت فى وضع خطير وان حل الازمة سيكون فى يد الشعب المصرى نفسه 

المصدر هو ال cnn
*


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*الجزيرة : انباء عن اطلاق سجناء من سجن ابو زعبل بالقاهرة*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع استقالة مبارك ده مش مؤكد ,بس تقريبا أوباما ابتدا يسحب نفسه من تأييد مبارك *
> 
> *روبرت جيبس المتحدث بأسم البيت الابيض أعلن ان العلاقات المصرية الامريكية دخلت فى وضع خطير وان حل الازمة سيكون فى يد الشعب المصرى نفسه *
> 
> ...


​*الخبر أنا أتقلي عن طريق التلفون من صديق أجنبي مش أكتر .... بس لعل وعسي *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*عـــاجل من راصدنا من قلب الحدث : اعداد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير تقدر بربع مليون متظاهر والعدد فى زيادة مستمرة*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2011)

*بحسب ال cnn الرئيس اوباما قال الكلام ده بعد خطاب مبارك امبارح 

**I just spoke to him after his speech and told him that he has a responsibility to give meanings to these words to take concrete steps and actions that deliver on that promise violence will not address the grievances of the Egyptian people suppressing ideas never succeeds in making them go away


**لقد تحدثت اليه بعد ان القى خطابه وقلت له ان عليه مسئولية تنفيذ ما وعد به وعليه ان يأخذ خطوات قوية وثابته نحو تحقيق هذة الوعود 

وان العنف لن يساعد فى رفع معاناة الشعب المصرى وان قمع الافكار لا ينجح ابدا فى القضاء عليها تماما *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*عاجل : تم منع أحمد عز من السفر في مطار القاهرة*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

متظاهرون يحاصرون مقر اجتماع الحكومة في القرية الذكية بمدخل طريق مصر إسكندرية الصحراوي وتحرك دبابات الجيش لحماية الوزراء​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة | ضبط عصابات تابعة للحزب الوطني تقتل عشوائيا وتٌرعب في المتظاهرين وتم التاكيد انهم من الحزب الوطني تم التعامل معهم من قبل الجيش وتم ظبطهم الآن​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

شاهد عيان مذبحة في ابو زعبل تستهدف قيادة الاخوان​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

إطلاق نار كثيف على مقر مطبعه البنك المركزى بالقاهره​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

عــاجل من قلب الحدث بميدان التحرير || قيام عناصر من الشرطة بالدخول وسط المتظاهرين واطلاق ناار​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*القاهره : قرابه الف متظاهر يحاولون إقتحام مقر وزاره الداخليه بالقاهره وإطلاق نار من قبل افراد الشرطه امام المبنى*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

راصد المطار || صالة 4 تشهد تحركات وصول بعض رجال الاعمال​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

المنوفية | 50000 يجوبون شوراع "شبين الكوم" مسقط رأس مبارك​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

القرضاوى : مبارك خرج علينا بخطاب وكانه يعيش فى عالم أخر​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*استمرار الاحتاجاجات في المدن المصرية رغم دخول حظر التجول حيز التنفيذ*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

الاحياء الشعبيه في القاهرة يتم الان النهبوالسرقه والسلب فيها 
ولايوجد امن هناك
والناس في حاله زعر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*قناة الجزيرة 
تقارير عن مقتل ثلاثة من المتظاهرين عندما حاولوا دخول مقر وزارة الداخلية
​*


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*راصد القاهره : القصر العيني يعلن حالة الطوارئ بسبب بنك الدم الذي يحتاج للدماء *​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*المتظاهرون الآن : قضي الأمر .. لا لوجود مبارك على رأس مصر واعتصامات مفتوحة .. وسنعيد السيطرة على الدولة واللجان الشعبية ستتصدي للمخربين بكل قوة ..*​


----------



## Twin (29 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يستر .... الوضع بقي زفت ...*​


----------



## MAJI (29 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكم 
يارب احفظ شعب مصر من كل شر


----------



## ارووجة (29 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*وفقا لقناة الجزيرة 
، عدد غير محدد من القطع الأثرية في المتحف المصري في القاهرة قد تضررت ودمرت في بعض الأحيان في أعمال التخريب التي وقعت الليلة الماضية
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني
وفقا لقوات الأمن

مقتل ثمانية في سجن أبو زعبل (القاهرة) بعد اشتباكات بين الشرطة والسجناء الذين يحاولون الفرار.  ، وأصيب 123 سجناء آخرين.
*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مئات الاشخاص يتظاهرون في لندن بالقرب من السفارة المصرية. يدعون مبارك للخروج
*
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*المعارضة محمد البرادعي  
يقول لقناة الجزيرة أن تعيين رئيس ونائب رئيس الوزراء الجديدة ليست كافية
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*البرادعي يحث مبارك على المغادرة من أجل مصر
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*حوالي 700 شخص تظاهروا أمام السفارة المصرية في باريس للمطالبة إرساء الديمقراطية في البلاد العربية
*
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*الجيش المصري يخصص رقما لطوارئ في كافه المحافظات وهو 19614*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*الاف من المتظاهرين يواصلون الاحتجاج في مصر رغم دخول حضر التجول حيز التنفيذ*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*تشكيل لجان شعبيه لحماية الممتلكات والاحياء في كل من القاهره والاسكندريه*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2011)

المحتجون المصريون يتجاهلون حظر التجول ويواصلون المطالبة بسقوط مبارك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*هبوط الليل وتزايد الخوف من النهب .  اللجان الشعبيه  المصرية شكلت مجموعات حراسة مسلحة لحماية منازلهم بعد أن اختفت الشرطة من الشوارع
*
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مراسل العربيه
نداءاااااااات من مستشفيات للتبرع بالدم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مراسل العربيه
الهدوء يخيم ع السويس والجيش يعزز وجوده في الشارع*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عاجل. العربيه
مسلحون ينتشرون خلف مبنى الكليه الحربيه بحي مصر الجديده
*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

راصد شبرا|نزول الاهالي في تلاحم شعبي غير مسبوق لحماية الممتلكات​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> راصد شبرا|نزول الاهالي في تلاحم شعبي غير مسبوق لحماية الممتلكات​



*نورتي موضوعك
يارب تكوني بخير*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عاااجل ..العربيه
اشعال النار في مقر مصلحة الضرائب وسط القاهره​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نورتي موضوعك*
> *يارب تكوني بخير*


 ميرسي ياقمر 
بس كنت بطمن علي اهلي بمصر
الرب معهم
الوضع وحش اوووووووووووووي هناك
يارب تعدي علي خير


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

طنطا | القبض على بلطجيه بطايقهم مكتوب بها شرطه سريه وسلمهم الأهالي للجيش​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر
> بس كنت بطمن علي اهلي بمصر
> الرب معهم
> الوضع وحش اوووووووووووووي هناك
> يارب تعدي علي خير



*ربنا يطمنك عليهم اكتر واكتر ويحميهم ويحمي كل الشعب هناك
يارب تبقى الاحوال هناك احسن وكلو يبقى بخير 

​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مراسل العربيه
شائعات عن بدئ  نهب وسرقات بعد 12 ليلا ب السويس​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*مراسل العربيه
حالة ذعر وسط سكان السويس بسبب الشائعات*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تكون الشائعات كذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذذب
ياااااااااااااااااااارب 
وتعدي الليه دي ع خير والناس  تكون بخير هناك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مراسل العربيه​*
> 
> *شائعات عن بدئ نهب وسرقات بعد 12 ليلا ب السويس*​


 ايوه هو ده الي بيحصل دلوقتي في القاهره
وبلذات المسيحيين
ربنا يحميهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عااااجل
العربيه تعرض صور لموقوفين بتهمة النهب والسلب​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

خبر مؤكد.هروب عدد كبيييييييييير من السجناء علي يد المتظاهريين ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> ايوه هو ده الي بيحصل دلوقتي في القاهره
> وبلذات المسيحيين
> ربنا يحميهم


*يارب يا اختي
يارب احمي شعبك 
ياارب فرح قلوبهم  وهوض تعبهم فرررررررحه
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> خبر مؤكد.هروب عدد كبيييييييييير من السجناء علي يد المتظاهريين ​



*يارب بس الناس دي متنضمش للناس اللي بتخرب وتسلب وتنهب
يارب يكون السجن غير سلوكهم وينضمو للشعب ويعبرو عن رئيهم وغضبهم بطريقه سلميه*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

نزول الاهالي بالمعادي لحماية الممتلكات
والجيش يضبط عربة شرطه بها بعض المسروقات من كارفور​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

التلفزيون المصرى| يبث مباشر صور لبلطجية تم القبض عليه بالتعاون مع الاهالى والقوات المسلحة​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

سلطات "حماس" ترابط على الحدود المصرية لحمايتها بعد خلوها من الأمن المصري​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

خاص | تم منع الطعام منذ الصباح عن المساجين السياسين وإطلاق الغازات المسيلة عليهم داخل الزنازين في سجون الفيوم وطرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

عاجل|| تصريح من قياده أمنيه في الزقازيق لشبكة رصد ان المسؤل عن أعمال البلطجه في الشرقيه وتوجيه البلطجيه هو الرائد وائل فلاحه وعصام هجين معاون مباحث​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

بدء خطة لوضع متاريس على بداية الشوارع لمنع البلطجية من دخولها والأهالي يمدون الشباب الذي يقف عليها بالطعام والشاي ​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

سكان الاقصر . الاهالي يافعون عن المناطق الاثريه بنفسهم
ويطالبون الجيش بحمايه هذه المناطق بعد انسحاب الشرطه​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

لجان المقاومة الشعبية تصد محاولة لحرق سنترال مدينة ابوكبير بمحافظة الشرقية​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

تصحيح |سكرتيرمدير امن القاهرة | انسحبنا لاننا جاء الينا اوامر بفض المظاهرات باى شكل واطلاق النار بصورة عشوائية على المتظاهرين
​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

شباب اسكندريه يجوبون شوارع المدينه مرددين هتفافات .... يا الهالينا نام وارتاح واحنا سهرانين مش خايفين​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

أكتوبر|| الوضع ملتهب جدا واطلاق النار بشكل عشوائي على اللجان الشعبيه وخاصة بالحي السابع​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

الهرم || اللجان الشعبيه يسيطرون على الوضع الى حد ما ويوقفون البلطجيه​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

هموت واعرف الكنائس والاديره عاملين ايه فيها
محدش يعرف اخبار عنهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

شهود :مسلحون في سيارات الشرطة يطلقون النار في حي حدائق الاهرام غرب القاهرة ​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

الخط الساخن 19674 لا يرد .
​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

دار السلام || قيام الظابط محمد دويدار باطلاق النار على المتظاهرين وسقوط 15 شهيد من بينهم طفل فى الثانية عشر من عمره واصابة 50 بجروح خطيرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

المهندسين || قيام الاهالى بتنظيم المرور والمحافظة على الممتلكات بقيادة لواء شرطة سابق​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

عناصر اجراميه تستولي علي عربه اسعاف وتقوم باعمال نهب وبلطجه بها​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

مصادر امنيه.هروب 5000سجين من سجن الفيوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

وكاله الانباء الالمانيه. 19 طائره خاصه تنقل عائلات مصريه وعربيه تغادر القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

نقلا عن الجزيرة || عاجل: مقتل اللواء محمد البطران رئيس مباحس سجن الفيوم المركزي وفرار مئات السجناء​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

عـــــــاجل || سيطرة اللجان الشعبية على منطقتى الهرم والجيزة وعودة الامان مرة اخرى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*تظاهر مئات من الاشخاص في نيويورك ، قبالة مقر الأمم المتحدة ، مطالبين باستقالة الرئيس مبارك. 




*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عدة مدنيين مسلحين بالعصي والحراسة على حاجز في أحد شوارع العاصمة.  لوكالة فرانس برس
الصوره
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/731531993.jpg​*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


>



*انا مبعرفش ارفع الصور 
او عضويتي لا تسمح بذلك
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*موقع اسباني
مصادر امنيه 

اكتر من 100 قتيل في الخمس ايام  الماضيه

*


----------



## govany shenoda (29 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا مبعرفش ارفع الصور *
> *او عضويتي لا تسمح بذلك*
> *ميرسي ليكي*


 لا حبيبتي عضويتك تسمح بس انت مش تعرفي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عدة مدنيين مسلحين بالعصي والحراسة على حاجز في أحد شوارع العاصمة.  لوكالة فرانس برس
> الصوره
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/554079348.jpg​*


*

رفعتها وعملت زي ما قولتلي بس بتطلع كده
مش ظاهره:a82:
فاشله انا:a82:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *رفعتها وعملت زي ما قولتلي بس بتطلع كده*
> *مش ظاهره:a82:*
> *فاشله انا:a82:*


 لا مش فاشله ولا حاجه بس مش بتيجي من مره واحده
جربي تاني


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

ممكن لو الصورة حجمها كبير
لا يأخذها الموقع

او لو بتحطي الرقم غلط برده


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

اعملي بالماوس الليمين عليها 
ثم اختاري بروبريوتي
لو اكبر من 500 مب

مش بياخدها


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

بعد ما تترفع تاخدي اللينك او الرابط اللي تحت





​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بعد ما تترفع تاخدي اللينك او الرابط اللي تحت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الرفع بيتم بنجاح وبيقولي كده
خدت اللينك وحطيتو في ردي وبعدها دوست ع ادراج صوره
بس رضو مبتظهرش الصوره
المشكله انها مبتظهرش مش عارفه ليه

*


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

مش بتظهر عندك انما احنا شفناها

بدللي المتصفح

بتستعملي اي متصفح؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مش بتظهر عندك انما احنا شفناها
> 
> بدللي المتصفح
> 
> بتستعملي اي متصفح؟؟؟



*ظهرت فين
google chrome*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *عدة مدنيين مسلحين بالعصي والحراسة على حاجز في أحد شوارع العاصمة.  لوكالة فرانس برس
> الصوره
> 
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/554079348.jpg​*


*

هنا ظاهره يعني الصوره؟؟​*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

نقلا عن اخوان اون لاين || خروج الاسير لدى السلطات المصريه حسان وشاح ووصوله الي منزلة في مخيم البريج واطلاق نار كثيف الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

كانت مصر امس من اسواء الليلي
التي شهداتها الشعب المصري
كان نهب وسرقه وزعر شديد لدي السكان 
في كافه احاء الجمهوريه


ربنا يحافظ عليكم شعب مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الجيش يبدأ فى وضع متاريس ..ويغلق الشوارع​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

راصد العريش || حالة فوضى بعد خلو جميع الاجهزة من مقراتاها
والاهالى ينظمون لجان شعبية لمواجهة البلطجة والدفاع عن الممتلكات العامه 
ويوضح راصدنا حالة النسيج الوطنى بين جميع الاهالى​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

احدث نكته
قرار باغلاق وايقاف نشاط مكتب قناة الجزيرة في مصر وسحب بطاقات اعتماد مراسليها الممنوحه للعاملين فيها وسحب التراخيص الممنوحه لها​ 
تفتكرووووووووووليه؟؟؟؟​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

القوات المسلحه تلقي القبض علي 450 من مثيري الشغب في مختلف الانحاء​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

راصد ميدان التحرير الان|| ٧٠ ألف في الميدان ومعهم ٢٥ نقيب من الجيش​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

السفاره الاميركيه تريد من المواطنين الامركيين مغادره مصر باسرع وقت​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

*فرار الاف السجناء بعد تمرد في سجن وادي النطرون*​ 
الأحد يناير 30 2011 
*القاهرة - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





، ا ف ب - فر الاف السجناء ليل السبت - الاحد بعد تمرد في سجن وادى النطرون على الطريق الصحراوي بين القاهرة والاسكندرية على بعد مئة كلم شمال العاصمة المصرية، بحسب ما افاد مصدر امني.*​ 

*واوضح المصدر ان السجناء البالغ عددهم عدة الاف قاموا بتمرد وتمكنوا جميعا من الفرار بعد ان استولوا على اسلحة رجال الامن.*​ 

*ويضم هذا السجن عددا كبيرا من الاسلاميين المحتجزين فيه منذ سنوات اضافة الى بعض السجناء الجنائيين.*​


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> السفاره الاميركيه تريد من المواطنين الامركيين مغادره مصر باسرع وقت​



*((وتركيا ترسل طائرتين لاجلاء رعاياها!))
*



*يا جماعة هذا مؤشر خطير فالدول لا تجلي رعاياها بدون معلومات مؤكدة عن فترة عدم استقرار.
​*
*ربنا يحمي مصر وشعب مصر
*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الشرقيه || اعتصام مفتوح أمام عمر أفندي في تمام الساعه الثالثه ونصف​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *((وتركيا ترسل طائرتين لاجلاء رعاياها!))*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 مش تركيا بس
بالامس السعوديه واليمن والاردن وكل الدول العربيه والاوربيه
وهذا يدل ليس علي عدم استقرار 
وانما علي ايام في غايه السواء


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

تحذير وعاجل || مصدر بالقوات المسلحه يصرح برفع الحاله القصوى للجيش ضد المتظاهرين ونزول فرق الصاعقه​


----------



## اليعازر (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مش تركيا بس
> بالامس السعوديه واليمن والاردن وكل الدول العربيه والاوربيه
> وهذا يدل ليس علي عدم استقرار
> وانما علي ايام في غايه السواء



*أنا موافق معكي...علشان هيك نقول:


ربنا يحمي مصر وشعب مصر
*


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *أنا موافق معكي...علشان هيك نقول:*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يحمي مصر وشعب مصر*


 امين يارب 
انت وحدك قادر تحافظ علي اولادك
وقادر تشيل الازمه ديه


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

طائرات هليكوبتر تجوب سماء القاهرة في محيط وزارة الداخلية ومجلس الشعب وميدان التحرير.
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الإسكندريه: الاوضاع تحت سيطرة الجيش وتحت سيطرة القوات الشعبية

​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

مصدر من قوات أمن بني سويف || يصرح ان قيادات الأمن أعطوهم أجازات مفتوحه لأجل غير مسمى​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

وليم هيغ وزير خارجية بريطانيا يتخوف من تصاعد العنف وخروجه عن السيطرة


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

مطالب بتدخل عربي واسلامي لرفع يد أمريكا عن مصر
وتدخلها في شئونها
----​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الآن من موقع الغارديان الإنكليزي: حديث عن نية إستخدام الجيش للعنف اليوم في مواجهة المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

ضباط سجن القطا قرب القاهرة يطلقون الرصاص الحي على المساجين وذويهم ويوقعون أكثر من 170 قتيلا و200 جريح​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الدكتور محمد مرسي من جماعة الاخوان:الأهالى حرروا 34 من جماعة الاخوان من السجن​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

بيويورك تايمز تقول: الشعوب العربية مستعدة لأسوء الأحتملات
حيث أن أسوئها أفضل من أوضاعهم الحالية​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة : الأهالي يحرروا مساجين الإخوان والمساجين يرفضون الهرب ويتصلوا بمسئول أمني ليبلغوه انهم لا يفروا ويريدوا ان يعرفوا ما موقفهم فال لهم : لا أعرف...!!ا​


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

*ويضم هذا السجن عددا كبيرا من الاسلاميين المحتجزين فيه منذ سنوات اضافة الى بعض السجناء الجنائيين.*​
الفوضى تخدم مثل هؤلاء 
هذا هو الخطر الحقيقي 
حذاري من هؤلاء
اتوقع سيكون حرب بينهم وبين الجيش


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> *ويضم هذا السجن عددا كبيرا من الاسلاميين المحتجزين فيه منذ سنوات اضافة الى بعض السجناء الجنائيين.*​
> 
> الفوضى تخدم مثل هؤلاء
> هذا هو الخطر الحقيقي
> ...


 يارب متسمحش بحروب اهليه في مصر 
وحافظ علي اولادك


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

تم قطع إرسال قناة الجزيرة على النيل سات فى مصر
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان يفيدون بأن حرائق اندلعت في السوق التجاري القديم بشرم الشيخ، وأن هناك عمليات سلب ونهب تجرى بالمدينة​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

يبدأ بعد قليل مظاهره ضخمه علي كورنيش الاسكندريه والمتظاهرون يؤكدون انهم لن يروحوا الي بيوتهم الا بعد نزول الحزب الحاكم نهائيا​


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

تم قطع إرسال قناة الجزيرة على النيل سات فى مصر
الى جهنم​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

فى لحظة محوريه ..فى تاريخ مصر ...إتفق مصريون الداخل والخارج..على مطلب واحد هو........ إسقاط النظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

عاجل || نقلا عن رويترز مبارك أصدر قرارا جمهوريا يوم الأحد بتعيين اللواء أركان حرب جمال امبابي قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني محافظا للوادي الجديد واللواء أركان حرب عبد الوهاب السيد مبروك قائد قوات حرس الحدود محافظا لشمال سيناء​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

عاجل || نقلا عن رويترز
عزل قائد الجيش التانى الميدانى
وقائد حرس الحدود ...و هذا يعني أن هناك أوامر
...والبعض رفض تنفيذها​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

استمرار تدفق الحشود الكبيره علي ميدان التحرير رغم بداء حظر التجول​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

المتظاهرون ..يحتفلون فى ميدان التحرير..يقينا منهم بقرب نهاية النظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الجزيرة || الصحفي داود حسن تدفق الحشود علي ميدان التحرير رغم سريان حظر التجول , والجيش يقف علي الحياد تماما ويسمح للمتظاهرين برفع اي لافتات وبالكتابة علي الدبابات يسقط حسني مبارك , وأنباء عن طائرة مدنيه تحلق فوق المتظاهرين وكأنها طائره الرئيس وهو يلقي نظرة الوداع علي مصر ... أكرر هذا وكأنها طائرة الرئيس يلقي نظرة الوداع علي مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

نقلا عن الجزيرة
مصدر حقوقي: هناك مخطط لسحب الجيش المصري لحماية القصر الرئاسي وترك الفوضى من أجل الانقضاض بالطائرات والمدفعيات على المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

عاجل جداًَ الجزيرة || مظاهرات حاشدة في الإسكندرية والإسماعيلية والسويس​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

وفد من القضاه ينضمون الي مظاهره التحرير​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> نقلا عن الجزيرة
> مصدر حقوقي: هناك مخطط لسحب الجيش المصري لحماية القصر الرئاسي وترك الفوضى من أجل الانقضاض بالطائرات والمدفعيات على المتظاهرين​




لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

مستحيل  ضرب اللشعب

ينقسم الجيش بسرعة غريبة ساعتها


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

رويترز : نتنياهو يحث على الانضباط في إسرائيل بشأن اضطرابات مصر​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

مخطط تقسيم مصر قد بداء 

تحت شعارات كذابة..

يد خفية وراء كل شيء


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2011)

ياريت بلاش ننقل حاجه عن قناه الجزيره 

لانها قناه كاذبه ومخربه 

ولغوا بثها فى مصر  نهائى
​


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

لا تعتمدوا اخبار قناة الجزيرة فهي مضللة وتزيد وتنقص في الخبر
ومثلها الbbc العربية 
ربنا يحمي مصر من الاشرار


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان .الطارات الحربيه تحلق بكيرة في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ياريت بلاش ننقل حاجه عن قناه الجزيره ​
> 
> لانها قناه كاذبه ومخربه ​
> ولغوا بثها فى مصر نهائى​


الاعلام المصري يصور الوضع في غايه الهدواء
وده عكس الوضع الحالي 
انا علي اتصال باهلي في مصر
المظاهرات في وسط البلدوالعنف والسلب في كل انحاء الجمهوريه
والشعب هو الذي يحمي نفسه بنفسه 
عاملين من انفسهم امن في كل مكان
البلد كلها بدون امن
فين بقي الاعلام المصري من كل ده


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

البرادعي يصل لميدان التحرير وينضم لعشرات الألاف من المتظاهرين المتواجدين في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الاعلام المصري يصور الوضع في غايه الهدواء
> وده عكس الوضع الحالي
> انا علي اتصال باهلي في مصر
> المظاهرات في وسط البلدوالعنف والسلب في كل انحاء الجمهوريه
> ...





اختى الكريمة جوفي

قصدها الاخت كاندي

انه ولو الوضع متأزم يجب ان نساهم بالهدؤ

ولو لم يكن الوضع صحيح لانه يجلب الهدؤ

على المدى الطويلل..


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اختى الكريمة جوفي
> 
> قصدها الاخت كاندي
> 
> ...


 صدقتني كليمو انا فاهمه قصدها 
وكمان مقدره
بس انا كل اهلي هناك
انا بقالي 4 ايام مش بنام من الخوف والقلق عليهم
وسوري لو كنت اتعصبت
يارب احفظ شعبك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> صدقتني كليمو انا فاهمه قصدها
> وكمان مقدره
> بس انا كل اهلي هناك
> انا بقالي 4 ايام مش بنام من الخوف والقلق عليهم
> ...




كلامك صحيح

وانا عارف انه بتتكلم الصحيح  لاني كنت اليوم طول

النهار بأستديوهات ال بي سي..الاخبارية..

قصدها لمصللة اهلك نفسهم ان ننقل الاخبار الجميلة..

مع علمي مسبقاً بصدق لذي تنقليه..لانني تابعته عندنا


----------



## MAJI (30 يناير 2011)

ربنا يطمن كل من هو خارج مصر على اهله مثل الاخت جوفاني وتروث وصدقوا ان الخيرين في مصر اكثر بكثير من الاشرار الغوغائيين 
ربنا معاهم 
نحن في العراق مرينا بنفس هذه الظروف واشد منها ولازلنا فيها 
الرب هو الذي يحمينا


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> ربنا يطمن كل من هو خارج مصر على اهله مثل الاخت جوفاني وتروث وصدقوا ان الخيرين في مصر اكثر بكثير من الاشرار الغوغائيين
> ربنا معاهم
> نحن في العراق مرينا بنفس هذه الظروف واشد منها ولازلنا فيها
> الرب هو الذي يحمينا


 ميرسي لشعورك الطيب
بس الوضع كان هيبقي مختلف لو احنا معهم هناك
علي الاقل هطمن عليهم اكتر من كده
انا عارف ان ربنا اكيد هيحافظ علي اولاده 
بس الواحد وهو بعيد بيقي مش مطمن 
ربنا يستر


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

*مقتل 8 اقباط في المنيا على يد اسرة مسلمة معتمدين على الفراغ الامني*
*هو ده الي انا كنت خايفه منه*
http://www.fcv2.com/show-2,N-10478-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html

​
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الآن | قناة CNN تبث قناة النيل للأخبار مع أنها بالعربية ​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

قوات الشرطه تبداء في الانتشار وتتخذ مواقعها في مختلف انحاء الجمهوريه​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الاعلام المصري يصور الوضع في غايه الهدواء
> وده عكس الوضع الحالي
> انا علي اتصال باهلي في مصر
> المظاهرات في وسط البلدوالعنف والسلب في كل انحاء الجمهوريه
> ...




حبيبتى انا زيك كمان 

اهلى كلهم فى مصر وقلقانه اوى عليهم 

يمكن لما بسمع اى قناه بتهدى بكدب نفسى واصدق 

انما الجزيره اسوء قناه فعلا  سامحينى 

وربنا يحمى شعب مصر 
​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الحاكم العسكري يقرر بدء حظر التجول غدا من الساعه الثالثه بعد الظهر حتي الساعه الثامنه من صباح اليوم التالي​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> حبيبتى انا زيك كمان ​
> 
> اهلى كلهم فى مصر وقلقانه اوى عليهم ​
> يمكن لما بسمع اى قناه بتهدى بكدب نفسى واصدق ​
> ...


 ولا يهمك ومتزعليش مني المهم نطمن علي اهلينا واصحابنا وباقي اعضاء المنتدي وكل الشعب
بس بامانه الاعلام المصري يستهزء بلناس
يعني جايب صوره فيها مايقراب من 100 الف متظاهر ويقول من 4 الي 5الاف متظاهر 
يعني لو هحاول اصدق اكدب عيني
ربنا يستر ويحمي الشعب


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

بي بي سي:سماع دوي طلقات ناري آلية بالقرب من مقر الشرطة العسكرية في منشية البكري​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

الحالة الان في القاهرة من مراسل العربية : اطلاق نار كثيف ، مخربين يحاولون السطو على المحلات واللجان الشعبية بالتعاون مع رجال الجيش تتصدى لهم .تم القبض على العشرات وسيحولون الى المحاكم العسكرية .​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

مبارك يسلم احمد شفيق خطاب التكليف بتشكيل الوزارة الجديد​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

أحمد مكي : يفترض على الشرطة أن تحمي الوطن و لكنها في مصر تجاوزت الحدود​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

شهود عيان :طلق ناري بالقرب من مقر الحرس الجمهوري بمصر الجديدة​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

مصر تغلق معبر رفح بعد هروب متشددين من سجون مصرية
غزة (رويترز) - قال مسؤولون ان مصر اغلقت معبر رفح الحدودي مع قطاع غزة يوم الاحد بعد ان امتدت الاحتجاجات الى المنطقة الحدودية وفرار خمسة متشدين فلسطينيين من سجن في القاهرة وعودتهم الى القطاع.
وردت شرطة حماس ما لا يقل عن 50 مسافرا كانوا يأملون في الخروج من القطاع عبر المنفذ الوحيد المفتوح بانتظام وقالت انه قد يبقى مغلقا عدة ايام.
وجاء هذا الاجراء بعد يوم واحد من تردد أنباء تفيد بوقوع اشتباكات مسلحة في بلدة رفح الحدودية في الجانب المصري من الحدود التي امتدت اليها الاحتجاجات في مصر في بداية الاسبوع. ولم ترد أنباء تفيد بوقوع أي خسائر بشرية في رفح.
وكان ثمانية متشددين من غزة بين السجناء الذين فروا من سجن ابو زعبل قرب القاهرة بعد ان تعرض للهجوم يوم السبت في غمرة الفوضى في البلاد. ونجح خمسة منهم في العودة الى قطاع غزة.
وعاد حسن وشاح من تنظيم جيش الاسلام الذي يتفق مع القاعدة في تبني عقيدة الجهاد العالمي الى منزله في مخيم البريج للاجئين بالقطاع عبر نفق تهريب.
وكان وشاح (27 عاما) يقضي عقوبة السجن عشر سنوات بعدما ادين بمحاولة التسلل الى اسرائيل عبر الاراضي المصرية في عام 2007 لتنفيذ هجوم.
وقال وشاح وأسرته تستقبله انه رأي ما لا يقل عن اربعة سجناء قتلوا برصاص قوات الامن المصرية أثناء فرار مئات السجناء يوم السبت.
وعاد الى القطاع ايضا اربعة متشددين من بينهم ثلاثة من اعضاء حماس احدهم معتصم القوقا الذي اودع السجن في مصر قبل سبع سنوات لاعتزامه دخول اسرائيل لتنفيذ هجوم.
ولم يتضح بعد مصير سجناء فلسطينيين اخرين يعتقد أنهم فروا من السجن نفسه. ومن بينهم قيادي لحماس القي القبض عليه في مصر قبل اربع سنوات.​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*حظر التجوال في مصر غداً ... من الساعة الثالثة عصراً ... الي الثامنة صباحاً*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*القوات المسلحة المصرية مع التجمعات الشعبية الأهلية .... ضد الخارجين عن القانون ... لحماية مصر*

*ربنا يكون معاكم*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*البابا شنودة الثالث ... يستنكر ما يحدث من أعمال تخريبية في مصر من قبل الخارجين عن القانون والمساجين الهاربين والبلطجية .... ويساند شباب مصر الواعي الذي كلف نفسه بحماية الوطن بتكوين اللجان الشعبية لحماية مصر*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*شيخ الأزهر يستنكر ما يحدث في عمليات نهب وسرق من قبل ما سماهم غير مسلمين والأسلام برئ منهم ... ويساند ويشكر شباب مصر الواعي السلمي*​


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*بدء ظهور للشرطة في بعض الأمكان من الجمهورية للقيام بأعمالها كجهاز شرطة لأعادة الأمن مساندة للجيش المصر .... وهذا بعد فترة من الأختفاء الي أن تتم عملية الخيانة الكبري ... من تهريب المساجين وعلي رأسهم قاديين الأخوان المسلميين .... لأهداف سياسية أسلامية قذره*​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

بعد كثره حشد الجنود والشرطة وتطويقها لميدان التحرير وطائرات الجيش التي تحلق علي مستوي منخفض فوق رؤؤس المتظاهرين خبر "تعبيري" علي التلفزيون المصري .. قريبا سنشاهده 

وقد تصدت قوات الجيش الباسلة لمجموعه من الخارجين علي القانون في ميدان التحرير بعد 
إثارتهم للشغب والترويع للمواطنين البسطاء , وقد تعاملت معهم قوات الجيش بكل حزم​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

مبارك يكلف الحكومة الجديدة بالابقاء على الدعم وخفض الاسعار​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

رويترز معتقل فلسطيني يصل إلى خان يونس بعد فراره من السجن في مصر يوم الاحد. تصوير: ابراهيم ابو مصطفى -​


----------



## govany shenoda (30 يناير 2011)

تأجيل معرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب الى أجل غير مسمى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> رويترز معتقل فلسطيني يصل إلى خان يونس بعد فراره من السجن في مصر يوم الاحد. تصوير: ابراهيم ابو مصطفى -​


*
مش عارفه افرحلو ولا ايه
لو كان محبوس ظلمم فمبروك عليه 

ربنا يستر ع الشعب من باقي المساجين اللي هربو
*


----------



## MAJI (31 يناير 2011)

رويترز معتقل فلسطيني يصل إلى خان يونس بعد فراره من السجن في مصر يوم الاحد. تصوير: ابراهيم ابو مصطفى - 
ستظهر الحقائق ويظهر من وراء التظاهرات وماهي اهدافها الحقيقية ومن هم المستفيدون منها
ربنا مع مصر


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

في اتصال الان من ميدان التحرير الشباب متفائل بالتغيير ولن يبرح مكانه والعدد يقدر بنصف مليون​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

بني سويف | | المتظاهرون يتمون 50 ألف متظاهر والعدد في إزدياد مستمر​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

المحلة | 100 ألف متظاهر يطوفون شوارع المدينة​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

مصر للطيران تلغي رحلاتها يومي الثلاثاء والاربعاء​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

رويترز.لصوص ينهبون مقبرة فرعونية وقطعا أثرية مصرية من مخازن
الاسماعيلية (مصر) (رويترز) - قال علماء اثار وعمال مخازن يوم الاثنين ان لصوصا نهبوا عددا من المخازن التي تضم أعمالا فنية أثرية وانهم سرقوا وأضروا ببعضها.
وأفاد مصدر في شرطة السياحة بأن مجموعة من اللصوص هاجموا مخزنا في متحف القنطرة القريب من مدينة الاسماعيلية والذي يضم 300 قطعة تعود للعصرين الروماني والبيزنطي.
وتمت في الاونة الاخيرة استعادة اثار عديدة استولى عليها جنود اسرائيليون في سيناء بعدما احتلوا شبه الجزيرة خلال حرب عام 1967 .
وقال عامل في المخزن ان اللصوص قالوا انهم كانوا يبحثون عن الذهب. وقال العامل لهم انه لا يوجد ذهب لكنهم مضوا في نهب المخزن وحطموا بعض القطع واستولوا على أخرى.
وذكر عالم اثار أن مخازن قريبة من أهرامات سقارة وأبوصير نهبت أيضا.
واضاف ان "حراسا وقرويين نجحوا في صد عصابات اللصوص في اماكن اخرى."
وقال محمد عبد المقصود المدير العام لاثار الوجه البحري وسيناء لرويترز ان "المسألة في منتهى الخطورة" اذ نهب اللصوص مخزن القنطرة شرق كما اقتحموا مقبرة فرعونية مكتشفة في مدينة أبو صوير القريبة من الاسماعيلية وأشعلوا فيها النار وكسروا أحد توابيتها.
وأضاف أن القطع الموجودة بالمخزن مسجلة ولكن الجرد لم يتم بعد وأن اللصوص "ظنوا أن تمكنهم الفوضى من الهرب بالاثار... هم من القنطرة شرق والاهالي يعرفونهم وسيأتي وقت الحساب."​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

* لا تعليق*



​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

السيناتور الأمريكي جون ماكين : الأردن واليمن وليبيا قد تكون مرشحه لإحتجاجات شعبيه بعد مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

سعر النفط يرتفع ل 100 دولار للبرميل لاول مرة منذ 2008​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

تيسير فهمي | أنا حزينة وانا اقول الشعب يريد إسقاط الرئيس لانه لايستحق كلمه رئيس
 كلنا منظمين ولا توجد حالة شغب وزهقنا عاوزين التغيير والي مش هيقدر يجي يخرج قدام بيته او في بلكونته وكلنا ايد واحده​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

*صور مظاهرات اليوم*
الناس لبسه اكفان من اجل مصر
وبتقول نموت ومصر تعيش































​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

صوره من المطار الان
مصر للطيران تلغي جميع رحلاتها من 5 عصرا حتي 10 صباح الاربعاء


​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

مع بدايه الشهر الجديد.المواطنين قلقين من تفاقم ازمة الرواتب والاجور بعد اغلاق البنوك وتحطيم معظم اجهزة الصرف الالي من قبل المخربين ​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

عاجل || قامت القوات المسلحة بمساعده الشرطة الخاصة بإقامة متاريس خرسانيه حول ميدان التحرير وذلك لمنع إنضمام المتظاهرين للمسيره المليونية , وأعلنت القوي الوطنيه في حاله عدم وصول المتظاهرين إلي ميدان التحرير , سيقومون بعمل مسيرات في الميادين العامة​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

الجيش المصري يؤكد انه لن يلحأ الي استخدام القوة ضد الشعب​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الجيش المصري يؤكد انه لن يلحأ الي استخدام القوة ضد الشعب​



لحظة لجوئه للشدة  سينهار اللجيش

سياسة حكيمة.

انما الان ينهار بس ببطء

الرب يرحم من الايام القادمة ...بجددددددددددددد

صلوا كتير المخطط اكبر من مطالب للمعيشة او 

مطالب تغير رئيس

انه مخطط تقسيم مصر اصحوا..

من الباب العاللي..

وكل الاخبار تفاصيل

القطار ماشي حسب مبتغاهم

الر يرحم ويلطف


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

التحرير | المتظاهرون يضعون شاشات عملاقة لمشاهدة قناة الجزيرة ..​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

متظاهر في الإسكندرية يرفع لافته مكتوب عليها 

إلي التلفزيون المصري " لا تستخفوا بعقولنا وإحترمو أنفسكم ". من قلب الواقع​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

*متظاهرين في روما يدعمون الاحتجاجات في مصر
http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/853576158.jpg​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

*بتغيظيني يا جوفاني بتنزيل الصور
مش قولتلك فاشله*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> [/CENTER]



*بتغيظيني يا جوفاني بتنزيل الصور
مش قولتلك فاشله*[/QUOTE]


انا شايف الصورة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

انا شايف الصورة[/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

*اللي انا نزلتها مع ردي يعني
*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
انا بشوفهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> انا بشوفهم



* مبروك عليا            30:

ميرسي ليك
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

*نائب الرئيس سليمان يقول ان الحوار سيعقد مع جميع القوى السياسيه​*http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/954722696.jpg


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho

قلتلك من يومين

ما انتبهتي لردي اني عم شوف الصور

غيري المتصفح لو غيرك  برضه مش بيشوفهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> lo siento_mucho
> 
> قلتلك من يومين
> 
> ...



*لا  انتبهتلو ورديت عليك وقولتلك بستعمل google chrome
بس انت سجلت خروج يومها 
انا حملت متصفح تاني وجربت منو برضو مش بتظهر عندي*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> * مبروك عليا 30:*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*


 برافووووووووووووووو
مش قولتلك لا يأس مع الحياه 
هههههههههههههههه:99:


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

*لا تعليق :t31:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> برافووووووووووووووو
> مش قولتلك لا يأس مع الحياه
> هههههههههههههههه:99:



*هههههههههههههه
عندك حق
عقبال اما اشوفها بعنيا 
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا تعليق :t31:​*


 ههههههههههههههههههههه:gun::gun::gun:
بجد عجبتني جداااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا تعليق :t31:​*



*رايحين يحجو ماتروح معاهم
مهو ده اللي ظاهر  هو قاعد قاعد وهما اللي هيروحو
*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا  انتبهتلو ورديت عليك وقولتلك بستعمل google chrome
> بس انت سجلت خروج يومها
> انا حملت متصفح تاني وجربت منو برضو مش بتظهر عندي*



جربي  الموزولا فاير فوكس

ولو مش اتحلت يبقى من لوحة التحكم عندك

ببقى بقلك شو تعملي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جربي  الموزولا فاير فوكس
> 
> ولو مش اتحلت يبقى من لوحة التحكم عندك
> 
> ببقى بقلك شو تعملي



*هو ده المتصفح اللي حملتو وجربت منو  ومتحلتش برضو
شكرا ليك *


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

ادخلي لوحة التحكم

تعديل الخيارات..

شوفي الصورة دي اتأكدي من وجود هذه العلامات





​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

*العلامات كلها موجوده*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

في اسكندريه ميدان محطه مصر المتظاهرون نائمين في الشارع حوالي 50 الف والباقي في الشوارع في اللجان الشعبي ويتوعدون بغدا بمسيره مليونيه تبدء من مسجد القائد ابراهيم​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

طيب انت لما بتزلي الصورة بتشوفيها ازاي

انا بشوفها عادي..


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *متظاهرين في روما يدعمون الاحتجاجات في مصر
> http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/853576158.jpg​*



طيب انا ها عيد  نقلها عنك  ها جرب بتشوفيها

لو لاء

هابقى اجرب اعطيكِ برنامج بيرفع الصورة من غير موقع

بيعطيكي لينك على جهازك مباشرة تاخديه وتحطبه بالمكان

اللي عايزة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2010/851644658.jpg


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *بتغيظيني يا جوفاني بتنزيل الصور
> مش قولتلك فاشله*





انا شايف الصورة[/QUOTE]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

*اه بشوفها طبعااا*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

طيب مدام بتشوفيها فين المشكلة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب مدام بتشوفيها فين المشكلة؟



*انا قصدي بشوفها لما بتعيد انت رفعها
قصدي لما انا برفعها مش بتظهر في موضوعي ولا بشوفها زي ما وريتك في الصوره
ده قصدي ومش عارفه لو ده عند الكل يعني
*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اه بشوفها طبعااا*





كليمو قال:


> طيب مدام بتشوفيها فين المشكلة؟



*هي خلصت ثورة مصر 
و ابتدت ثورة الصورة دلوقت :smile02

كل ما اشوف مشاركات جديدة في الموضوع بفكر في خبر جديد 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هي خلصت ثورة مصر
> و ابتدت ثورة الصورة دلوقت :smile02
> 
> كل ما اشوف مشاركات جديدة في الموضوع بفكر في خبر جديد
> ​*



*انا اسفه
انا برضو حسيت بده وبعت للاخ كليمو ع الخاص علشان بقى خروج عن الموضوع
انا اسفه يا جوفاني على الخروج عن الموضوع*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا قصدي بشوفها لما بتعيد انت رفعها
> قصدي لما انا برفعها مش بتظهر في موضوعي ولا بشوفها زي ما وريتك في الصوره
> ده قصدي ومش عارفه لو ده عند الكل يعني
> *



انت مش برفعها

بنقل اللينك من عندك

بس قوليلي انت شو بتعملي

ممكن بتحطي اللينك هنا غلط

انا باخده من عندك كوبي وبنزله مش برفعه..


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هي خلصت ثورة مصر
> و ابتدت ثورة الصورة دلوقت :smile02
> 
> كل ما اشوف مشاركات جديدة في الموضوع بفكر في خبر جديد
> ​*



طيب يا بنتي متعود اساعد الناس

خلاص ما دام زعلتِ سسماح..

ها اتوقف..


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا اسفه
> انا برضو حسيت بده وبعت للاخ كليمو ع الخاص علشان بقى خروج عن الموضوع
> انا اسفه يا جوفاني على الخروج عن الموضوع*



*هاهاهاها يا قمر انا روزيتا مش جوفاني :t31:
لا مش مشكلة خدي راحتك 
ولو محتاجة مساعدة انا بالخدمة 

ربنا يباركك حبيبتي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا بنتي متعود اساعد الناس
> 
> خلاص ما دام زعلتِ سسماح..
> 
> ها اتوقف..


*
لالالالا ما زعلت خالص 
انا كنت بهزر بس :t17:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

*انا قولت ليكي اسفه في الاول وفي الاخر اتاسفت لصاحبة الموضوع
صدقيني يا روزيتا لو خلص موضوع رفع الصوره دي وبقت بشوفها في ردودي اعرفي ان الثوره هتنتهي ومبارك 
ه 
ي
غ
و
ر
ميرسي لاهتمامك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طيب يا بنتي متعود اساعد الناس
> 
> خلاص ما دام زعلتِ سسماح..
> 
> ها اتوقف..



*ميرسي لمساعدتك يا كليمو
المهم ان الناس بتشوفها وده الاهم
ميرسي ليك مره تانيه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *انا قولت ليكي اسفه في الاول وفي الاخر اتاسفت لصاحبة الموضوع
> صدقيني يا روزيتا لو خلص موضوع رفع الصوره دي وبقت بشوفها في ردودي اعرفي ان الثوره هتنتهي ومبارك
> ه
> ي
> ...



*مش مشكلة يا عسل 
انا ما اتدايقت ابدا صدقوووووووني 
بس دخلت اهزر و اغير جو الحزن اللي احنا فيه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش مشكلة يا عسل
> انا ما اتدايقت ابدا صدقوووووووني
> بس دخلت اهزر و اغير جو الحزن اللي احنا فيه ​*



*باركيلي يا روزيتا:36_1_11:
شوفتها*


----------



## Rosetta (31 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *باركيلي يا روزيتا:36_1_11:
> شوفتها*



*مبرووووووووووووووك 30:​*


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

مبروك علي ايه ياجماعه
مصر اتحررت
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

*نرجع للموضوع بقي*
منى الشاذلي | نقدر الرئيس مبارك وتاريخه وإنجازاته ، ولكن من حقنا التغيير ومن حقنا ان لا نحكم 30 عاماً من شخص واحد​


----------



## govany shenoda (31 يناير 2011)

الاتحاد الاوروبي يدعو الى انتقال سلس للسلطة في مصر​


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2011)

القصة طويلة يا جوفاني

تحرر ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البابا شنودة يؤيد رئيسكم بذكاء..؟؟

ليه؟؟؟

لانه دائماًُ كالعادة يخاف على الاقليات

والرب يحميهم...

لازم نقراء تاريخ وقداسته نفسه تاريخ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> الاتحاد الاوروبي يدعو الى انتقال سلس للسلطة في مصر​


 
*الديموقراطيه هي الحل*

*الحل ان تكون هناك حكومه انتقاليه زي دلوقت حكومه تسيير اعمال و ينقل مبارك الحكم لسليمان او ما يتفق عليه سليمان و المعارضه لانه يوجد حوار لان حول ما يجب عمله *

*لان مبارك عنده 84 سنه يا ناس و شكله مش حاسس بحاجه من كبر سنه و بيمشوه حسب مزاجهم اليومين دول و قاعد مبلط في الكرسي*

*و لكن لكي يتم انتقال سلس للسلطه يجب الاتفاق علي كلمه سواء عشان ما ينطش الاصوليين علي الحكم و يخربوا مصر العلمانيه جزئيا هي مصر علمانيه كليا بس الموجود يعني كويس الي حد ما*

*انما مايجوش الاخوان ينطوا علي قفانا كمان*

*مش معني اننا قولنا كفايه مبارك معناها اهلا بيهم يعني*

*ربنا يسهل يا رب*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

ملك الاردن يقيل حكومته عشية تظاهرات محتملة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

المدير السابق للدراسات العسكرية في مركز الاهرام في القاهرة للبي بي سي: ما يحدث في القاهرة الان نقطة تحول في تاريخ مصر... القادة العسكريين متفهمون انه يجب سقوط مبارك ولكن المشكلة حول الالية​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

حتى الآن | المصرييون يكملوا الـ 5 مليون متظاهر في شوارع مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الآن المتظاهرون: كلنا على قلب رجل واحد مسيحين مسلمين ضد النظام الفاسد​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

بيتر بكارت ناشط حقوقي للجارديان: اعداد مخيفة من الناس في مظاهرتين في الاسكندرية والكل يهتف حرية ويكفي ما عانيناه​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

المنصورة | نصف مليون يجوبون شوارع المدينة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

بي بي سي الانجليزية: المتظاهرين في الاسكندرية مسلمين ومسيحين من جميع فئات الشعب المصري يطالبون باعادة كرامتهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

التحرير | محلات الأطعمة توزع الوجبات والمشروبات مجاناً على المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

بي بي سي الدولية: المتظاهرين يؤمنون انهم يكتبون تاريخا جديدا لمصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

المنوفية | "مسقط رأس مبارك " ربع مليون مصري يطوفون في شوارع مدينة شبين الكوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الأسكندرية | مئات الآلاف يتجمعون أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

بي بي سي: رغم دخول حظر التجول، ميدان التحرير لا يزال مكتظا"​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

*كذب الاعلام المصري*
مراسل المصرية | إن العدد لا يرقى الى المائة الف في منطقة التحرير وما حولها​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

ف ب: مسؤول رفيع في مجلس الامم المتحدة لحقوق الانسان: مصر يجب ان تغير النظام الذي يولد الاعتداء ويثني على حركة الاحتجاجات الشعبية​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

البنوك ستظل مغلق غدا ايضا​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عمرو موسي .لاعوده الي اوضاع ماقبل 25 يناير​


----------



## MAJI (1 فبراير 2011)

حتى الآن | المصرييون يكملوا الـ 5 مليون متظاهر في شوارع مصر​
اتمنى ان لاتكون مصادر هذه الاحصائيات من الجزيرة وغيرها من القنوات المبالغة لصالح جهة معينة


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

السفيره الاميركيه في القاهره تتحدث هاتفيا مع البردعي
والبرادعي يدعو الرئيس مبارك الى التخلي عن السلطة في موعد اقصاه الجمعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

MAJI قال:


> حتى الآن | المصرييون يكملوا الـ 5 مليون متظاهر في شوارع مصر​
> 
> اتمنى ان لاتكون مصادر هذه الاحصائيات من الجزيرة وغيرها من القنوات المبالغة لصالح جهة معينة


 لا مش من الجزيره
من ال بي بي سي
ولوني انا من رائي ان الجزيره تقول ما تشاء وانا ليا عقل اصدق واشوف
يعني الفضائيه المصريه جايبه ميدان التحرير **** بلناس وتقول لا يتعدو ال 10000
يعني انا الي اقول مين الي صادق ومين المخادع
ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

http://thomsonreuters.com/about



 ميدان التحرير اليوم


​#topContent { display: none; }


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الجيش يوزع منشورات للمحافظه علي الامن​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

رويترز .اصابة أربعة في اشتباك بين محتجين على مبارك ومؤيدين له​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الشرطة العسكرية تنصب اسلاكا حول مقر الرئيس بمصر الجديدة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

ريتشارد هارس مسئول العلاقات الخارجية بواشنطن | أيام الرئيس مبارك أصبحت معدودة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

جون كيري | أدعو مبارك للتنحي وفتح المجال لسياسة جديدة في مصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

وزير الداخليه المصري يعلن فرار حوالي 17 ألف سجين متهمين في قضايا إرهاب من السجون المصرية​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || وزير الداخليه الجديد يقرر تغيير شعار الشرطة ليصبح " الشرطة في خدمة الشعب " .​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عاجل للغاية || المتظاهرون يوقفون سيارة محملة بالأسلحة الأليه كانت تحاول الدخول لميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

المتظاهرون يرفضون الخطاب الذي سيقدمه الرئيس السابق بخصوص عدم ترشحه مرة أخرى و أنهم لن يتنازلون عن مطالبهم بإسقاطه بشكل كامل و إسقاط النظام السابق​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

حزب التجمع : الأحزاب الرئيسية المصرية غير مستعدة للحوار قبل رحيل مبارك و أركان حكمه​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

رئيس الوزراء البريطاني يطالب نظيره المصري للإستماع بشكل عاجل لتطلعات الشعب المصري​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عمر سليمان يعقد اجتماعا منذ ساعات مع مساعديه و أنباء عن كلمة للرئيس مبارك​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

بعد قليل خطاب الرئيس مبارك ...​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عـاجل || أ ب : مبعوث الرئيس الأمريكي أبلغ مبارك بأن واشنطن تري رئاسته في أيامها الأخيرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الرئيس مبارك يلقي الخطاب الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك الاحداث تحتم علينا ان نختار بين الفوضي والحفاظ علي البلد​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك | المظاهرات بدأت سلمية واستغلها بعض السياسين وخربوا ودمروا وحرقوا وسرقوا​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

اتوجه بحديثي اليوم لابناء الشعب مسلمين واقباطه فلاحيه وعماله انني لم اكن يوما طالبا سلطه اوجاهى او التخلي عن المسؤليه​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك | إنني لم أكن يوماً طالباً للسطة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك | ساعمل خلال الأشهر المتبقية لولايتي الحالية لتأمين آليات انتقال السلطة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك | ادعو البرلمان لمناقشة المادتين 76 و 77 لتعديل شروط الترشيح للانتخابات الرئاسية​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

اطالب السلطات الرقابيه والقضائيه مايلزم لاجراءات مع الفاسدين​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

واقول للبرلمان ان يعيد النظر في المادتين 176 و 177​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مبارك |لن اترشح مرة اخري​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

التحرير الآن | إرحل إرحل إرحل إرحل​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

عـــاجل || المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير يرفضون ما جاء في خطاب مبارك ويطلبونه بالرحيل​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> عـــاجل || المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير يرفضون ما جاء في خطاب مبارك ويطلبونه بالرحيل​



*لالالالا دول اغبيا بقى بجد يرحل الان ويسيب البلد فوضى لمين ؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو رحل دلوقتى البلد هتبقى فى فراغ سياسيى ,دول عايزين يخربوا البلد ,غباء سياسى مستحكم *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالالا دول اغبيا بقى بجد يرحل الان ويسيب البلد فوضى لمين ؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو رحل دلوقتى البلد هتبقى فى فراغ سياسيى ,دول عايزين يخربوا البلد ,غباء سياسى مستحكم *



*الراجل همو البلد وفاضل يحميها وقال الاشهر المتبقيه لي وهما عايزين يخربوها اكتر ما هيا خربانه
عايزين المعارضه والقوى السياسيه التانيه اللي مستنيه الفراغ ده تتحكم فيهم ويقسمو البلد
وبعد كده بتمنو يوم من ايام مبارك
انا من كتر ماكنت مع المظاهره من اولها الا اني الان ضدهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كفايه خراااااااااااااااب*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *لالالالا دول اغبيا بقى بجد يرحل الان ويسيب البلد فوضى لمين ؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو رحل دلوقتى البلد هتبقى فى فراغ سياسيى ,دول عايزين يخربوا البلد ,غباء سياسى مستحكم *


 انا قولت كده 
الي ميفهمش كلام مبارك الان لا يريد مصلحه البلد
هما عاوزين الفوضي والغوغاء
الي خلهم يصبرو 30 سنه يصبرو 6اشهر اخري


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

التحرير | المتظاهرون بدأوا يتدفقوا من جديد ليتظامنوا مع المتظاهرين في الميدان رداً على خطاب مبارك​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الراجل همو البلد وفاضل يحميها وقال الاشهر المتبقيه لي وهما عايزين يخربوها اكتر ما هيا خربانه
> عايزين المعارضه والقوى السياسيه التانيه اللي مستنيه الفراغ ده تتحكم فيهم ويقسمو البلد
> وبعد كده بتمنو يوم من ايام مبارك
> انا من كتر ماكنت مع المظاهره من اولها الا اني الان ضدهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> كفايه خراااااااااااااااب*



*دول ناس مندسين مخربين ,عايزين فراغ سياسيى فى الحكم علشان ينطوا هما على الكرسى ,انا رغم انى ضد العنف لكن انا اؤيد لو الشرطة استخدمت العنف والقمع مع الناس ديه لان ديه الحاجة الوحيدة الى هتضمن سكوتهم لحد مايحصل انتقال سهل للسلطة زى ما مبارك قال 
يعنى الراجل طلع اصيل ومهربش وساب البلد تضرب تقلب زى ماعمل بن على بتاع تونس وهما الى عايزين يخربوها ؟؟؟
غباء وقلة ادب 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

من التحرير الهتاف الان مش هنمشي انت تمشي​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

نواره نجم احذر المصريين من الرئيس مبارك والنظام الذي يريد ان يقتلنا جميعا وينتقم من الشعب الذي احتج علي وجوده ويتهمها بالسلب والنهب​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> من التحرير الهتاف الان مش هنمشي انت تمشي​



*الشرطة لازم تستخدم العنف والقمع فى الحالة ديه لضمان سلامة البلد ,ديه ناس مخها متركب شمال وفى ناس مخربة بتهيجهم كلنا عارفين هما مين *


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الشرطة لازم تستخدم العنف والقمع فى الحالة ديه لضمان سلامة البلد ,ديه ناس مخها متركب شمال وفى ناس مخربة بتهيجهم كلنا عارفين هما مين *


 لا طبعا مينفعش يستعملو العنف
ده ساعتها هتبقي حرب 
البلد هتولع كده
المندسين  يستغلو الوضع ده
ربنا يستر


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

اسكندريه تخرج غاضبه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الشرطة لازم تستخدم العنف والقمع فى الحالة ديه لضمان سلامة البلد /COLOR]*




*طب ايه رايك في القتل و الدم يا نانسي؟؟؟؟ تحبي تشوفيه سايح علي الارض

افتكر انه الجيش قايم بدوره و قبض علي مخربين و هاربين كثر اهمهم عبود الزمر الارهابي و لن ينقلب لكي لا يعكر السلم الاهلي لان لو كان الجيش انقلب كنتي ساعتها عرفتي يعني ايه خراب

انتي اتكلمتي عن قمع المرأه في المجتمع و اديكي اهو بتدعي للقمع...

انا ضد الاخوان و السلفيين و ضد القمع برضه 

الي يكره شكل معين من القمع يكره كله

الي حرقوا و خربوا البلد منديسيين و خارجين من السجون

تقدري تفسري لي السجون كلها اتفتحت في وقت واحد ليه لان ابواب السجون لا تكسر لانها حديد اتفتحت...

ربنا يستر علي البلد و كنت اتمني من مبارك ان يكون حكيما اكثر

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

شهود عيان ..المتظاهرون في الاسكندريه يتعرضون لاعتداء من بلطجيه​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

شهود عيان |..الجيش يطلق النار في الهواء لدفع البلطجيه للخلف​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

شهود عيان .. مدرعه تقترب من المتظاهرين وتتعهد بحمايتهم​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

في المحله ضرب من بلطجية الداخليه للمعتصمين وبدات تبعات الخطاب​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

*يا اله السلام اتدخل و املي المسلمين بسلامك قبل المسيحيين لانهم بعداء عن مصدر الحب و عن شمس الدفي و مصباح النور الرب يسوع المسيح لذلك تلاقيهم فاقدين السلام الداخلي جدا

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا اله السلام اتدخل و املي المسلمين بسلامك قبل المسيحيين لانهم بعداء عن مصدر الحب و عن شمس الدفي و مصباح النور الرب يسوع المسيح لذلك تلاقيهم فاقدين السلام الداخلي جدا​*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 امين يارب املي شعبك كله سلام
احنا يارب واثقين في وعدك
مبارك شعبي مصر


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

قوى المعارضه تحمل مبارك المخلوع مسؤولية ماسيحدث بعد خطابه​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

مسيره مؤيده لمبارك تتجه الي ميدان التحرير الان​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مسيره مؤيده لمبارك تتجه الي ميدان التحرير الان​



*دافعلهم كام يا تري ههههههههههههههههه​*:66:


----------



## thunder (1 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *دافعلهم كام يا تري ههههههههههههههههه​*:66:




*لا يجوز الحديث و التسهزاء بهذ االشكل*

*احترمه لسنه و لمركزه*

*لو البابا شنودة غلط تستهزء منه ..*

*ارجو ان تكونوا ناضجين بردودكم و تكفوا عن اللحاق بهمج مخربين اخونجيين يريدون لمصر الخراب*

*لا لمظاهرات مليونية و غير مليونية - نعم لتسليم هادئ للسلطة*

*..*​..


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

يبدو أن ما حدث كان مخطط له كالعاده : البلطجيه قاموا بالتعدى على المتظاهريين فى معظم المدن فى نفس التوقيت وبعد خطاب الرئيس المخلوع مباشره ويهتفون نفس الهتاف ( صلح صلح وإحنا معاك ) ... كفانا ثلاثون عاما من إصلاحكم​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

thunder قال:


> *لا يجوز الحديث و التسهزاء بهذ االشكل*​
> 
> *احترمه لسنه و لمركزه*​
> *لو البابا شنودة غلط تستهزء منه ..*​
> ...


 هو انت بتقارن ده بسيدنا البابا الي هو مسيتهلش اصلا يبوس جزمته


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

ناشط سياسي: قرار لإطلاق 17الف سجين لإرهاب المتظاهرين...هو من باب الحرب النفسيه
والشعب لن يتراجع​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

شهود عيان.. المتظاهرين يصدون بلطجيه يهتفون لمبارك حاول التحرش بهم في محافظات عدة​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

القادة الميدانيون من اللجان الشعبيه يقومون بالقبض على مثيرى الشغب ويسلمونهم للجيش
والأمن مستقر بميدان التحرير​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب ايه رايك في القتل و الدم يا نانسي؟؟؟؟ تحبي تشوفيه سايح علي الارض
> 
> افتكر انه الجيش قايم بدوره و قبض علي مخربين و هاربين كثر اهمهم عبود الزمر الارهابي و لن ينقلب لكي لا يعكر السلم الاهلي لان لو كان الجيش انقلب كنتي ساعتها عرفتي يعني ايه خراب
> 
> ...



*حبيبتى انا اكره القمع طبعا ولكن الشعب المصرى او بمعنى اصح البلطجية الندسين المخربين الى لايجوز اننا نقول عليهم مصريين اصلا لايمكن السيطرة عليهم الا بالقمع هذة هى الحقيقة المرة للاسف 
هذة الفئة من البشر تعيش على الخراب لاتفهم معنى الحرية اساسا وعايزين يدمروا البلد لازم من قوة للسيطرة عليهم 
العراق اكبر دليل .صدام حسين كان شخص حقير بمعنى الكلمة لكن للاسف لما مشى وساب البلد فاضية من غير حاكم قوى اديكى شوفتى ايه الى حصل 
فى فترة من الفترات لازم استخدام القوة للسيطرة على الخارجين عن القانون لضمان سلامة البلد فى الفترة الانتقالية ديه وبعدين نبقى نحط اسس صح للديمقراطية والحرية وحقوق الانسان 

وانا مش اقصد يبقى فيه دم وقتل لانى مش هفرح لما اى شخص يموت ويتقتل حتى لو كان ابليس نفسه انا اقصد استخدام الحزم فى لم الناس ديه بعيد عن الشارع المصرى 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

الحزب الوطني يحاول تنظيم مظاهرات تأييداً للرئيس مبارك​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

أوباما يلقى خطابا الأن حول تطورات الأوضاع فى مصر​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *حبيبتى انا اكره القمع طبعا ولكن الشعب المصرى او بمعنى اصح البلطجية الندسين المخربين الى لايجوز اننا نقول عليهم مصريين اصلا لايمكن السيطرة عليهم الا بالقمع هذة هى الحقيقة المرة للاسف
> هذة الفئة من البشر تعيش على الخراب لاتفهم معنى الحرية اساسا وعايزين يدمروا البلد لازم من قوة للسيطرة عليهم
> العراق اكبر دليل .صدام حسين كان شخص حقير بمعنى الكلمة لكن للاسف لما مشى وساب البلد فاضية من غير حاكم قوى اديكى شوفتى ايه الى حصل
> فى فترة من الفترات لازم استخدام القوة للسيطرة على الخارجين عن القانون لضمان سلامة البلد فى الفترة الانتقالية ديه وبعدين نبقى نحط اسس صح للديمقراطية والحرية وحقوق الانسان
> ...




*يا قمر انا لا اقصد البلطجيه دول يستاهلوا الحرق

انا اقصد المتظاهرين

ايه رايك في فتح النار عليهم؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 فبراير 2011)

thunder قال:


> *لا يجوز الحديث و التسهزاء بهذ االشكل*
> 
> *احترمه لسنه و لمركزه*
> 
> ...



*مش انت الي هتعلمني الادب و الاخلاق يا سيد ليا اهل عملوا كدا و ما تجبش سيره قداسه البابا في النص لاني لا اتكلم عنه مطلقا لانه شخصيه روحيه انا بتكلم في السياسه فلا تقحمه في النص و تقولني كلام ما قولتوش

سؤال انت مصري؟؟؟؟

هل انت مصري؟؟؟
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

أوباما : يجب أن يحدث انتقال منظم للسلطة و يجب أن يحدث الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (1 فبراير 2011)

أوباما : للشباب المصرى الثآئر نحن نسمع أصواتكم وستحققون مطالبكم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*ناشط سياسي: قرار لإطلاق 17الف سجين لإرهاب المتظاهرين...هو من باب الحرب النفسيه 
والشعب لن يتراجع​*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا قمر انا لا اقصد البلطجيه دول يستاهلوا الحرق
> 
> انا اقصد المتظاهرين
> 
> ايه رايك في فتح النار عليهم؟؟؟​*



*حبيبتى لا طبعا فتح نار على ناس عزل ده قلة ادب وحقارة لكن انا بتكلم عن البلطجية للاسف دول اتعودوا على انهم مش بيجوا غير بالطريقة ديه 
ده ميراث طويل وتقيل من القمع خلاص دماغهم اتركبت كده 
بس على المتظاهرين السلميين والى خايفين على البلد بجد انهم يسحبوا نفسهم من المشهد دلوقتى ويوقفوا مظاهرات ,خلاص مبارك ماشى ماشى ,امريكا واوباما بيقولوا امشى صراحة 
علشان يحافظوا على امن البلد واستقرارها وكفاية خساير لحد كده يسحبوا نفسهم من المظاهرات ويسيبوا الشرطة و الجيش يتعاملوا مع البلطجية 
لكن للاسف الشعب المصرى عاطفى وبيسخن بسرعة وده الى بيستغله المهيجين والمحرضين الى عايزين خراب البلد 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2011)

> ,امريكا واوباما بيقولوا امشى صراحة



دا ناقص يقولوا افهم يا حمااااااااااااااااااااار 

بس مبارك غبي و حمار انه ابقي 15 وزير قديم

ايه سر انه يفضل مخلي انس الفقي اسوء وزير اعلام و ايه سر ابقاء عيشه عبد الهادي؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> دا ناقص يقولوا افهم يا حمااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> بس مبارك غبي و حمار انه ابقي 15 وزير قديم
> 
> ايه سر انه يفضل مخلي انس الفقي اسوء وزير اعلام و ايه سر ابقاء عيشه عبد الهادي؟؟؟



*ياستى هو ماشى يعنى ماشى خلالالالالاص مادام امريكا الحمد لله نطقت وقالت امشى يبقى هيمشى 
بس الفكرة انه لازم يفضل فى الفترة الانتقالية ديه لحد ما البلد تستقر وبعد كده يشيل يحط مش فارقة هو هيمشى يعنى هيمشى 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

رويترز : الأعلام المصرى تجاهل بث أى صور للمظاهرات الهائله المطالبه بإسقاط النظام​


----------



## geegoo (2 فبراير 2011)

يعني ساكتين 30 سنة و مش مستحملين 7 شهور ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يارب ارحمنا .. ارحم شعبك .. ارحم بلدك الثاني ....


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

قوات الامن بملابس مدنية يعتدون علي متظاهرين في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جيوفانى للتغطية الرائعة

نتمنى عدم تنحى مبارك

وانتقال السلطة سلمية عن طريق الانتخابات

والا البلد هتبقى سااايبة


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عااااجل || مؤكد || بعد قليل وفي تمام الساعة الثانية تنطلق مظاهرة حاشدة في ميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور عاصمة البحيرة للمطالبة برحيل الرئيس مبارك ونظامه​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

التلفزيون المصري عن رئيس مجلس الشعب : نريد إنجاز التعديلات الدستورية خلال أقل من 70 يوما​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا جيوفانى للتغطية الرائعة
> 
> نتمنى عدم تنحى مبارك
> 
> ...


 ميرسي ليكي انتي ياقمر
وحمدالله علي سلامتك
انا من رائي مينفعش مبارك يتنحي ويسيب البلد كده ملهاش حاكم
هما يعني استحملو 30 سنه وال6شهور دول تعبنهم اوي


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

صحفي في ميدان التحرير : قتلى ومئات الجرحى في الاشتباكات المتواصلة في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

رئيس الوزراء البريطاني : على الانتقال السياسي في مصر أن يكون سريعا وذا مصداقية وأن يبدأ الآن​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

رويترز : الدخلية المصرية تنفي وجود رجال أمن مندسين وسط المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

مسيرة ضخمة يقودها العشرات من رجال الأزهر بزيهم الرسمى تجوب ميدان التحرير مرددين شعارات "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام"​


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مسيرة ضخمة يقودها العشرات من رجال الأزهر بزيهم الرسمى تجوب ميدان التحرير مرددين شعارات "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام"​



*لا تعليق  ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

تلفزيون الجزيرة: اطلاق الرصاص في الهواء لتفريق متظاهرين في القاهرة​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

رويترز شاهد: مؤيدو مبارك يركبون الجمال في طريقهم لميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

رويترز .البرادعي يتهم الحكومة باستخدام اساليب ترويع​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

مجموعة من ميدى النظام تركب الخيول والجمال تهاجمم الجانب السلمى المعارض للنظام وتحدث إصابات وتمم السيطرة عليهم وتسليمهم للجيش وبتفتيشهم وجد أنهم من عناصر شرطة​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

طريق مصر اسيوط ملىْ بسيارات النقل المحمله بالبلطجيه المسلحين المتجهين الى ميدان التحرير
يذكر ان قيادات الحزب الوطنى ببعض المراكز والمدن دعت من امس الى هذا التجمع مقابل 100 جنيه لكل فرد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> تلفزيون الجزيرة: اطلاق الرصاص في الهواء لتفريق متظاهرين في القاهرة​



*التلفزيون المصري ينفي انباء وكالات عن اطلاق نار في الهواء[/
SIZE]*
:new2:


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *التلفزيون المصري ينفي انباء وكالات عن اطلاق نار في الهواء[/*
> *SIZE]*
> :new2:



 ماهي ديه المصيبه:a82::a82:
انا شايفها بعيني اصدق مين بقي ياربي؟؟؟
:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*شبكة رصد من التحرير..*قام مديري المصالح الحكومية في شبين الكوم باستدعاء الموظفين الى اعمالهم على ان يكونوا في أعمالهم اليوم 2 فبراير 2011 من الساعة 10 الى 1 بعد الظهر و قاموا بإجبارهم ان يمشون في مظاهرات مؤيدة لمبارك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

العربيه
مصريون في ميدان التحرير يقومون بتنضيفه من اثار الاشتباكات​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

شبكة رصد من التحرير: إلى الأن شهيدين و300 مصاب فى الساعات الأولى لإنسحاب الجيش والمتظاهرون يهتفون ..كلنا مشروع شهادة فى سبيل تحقيق مطالبنا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*المعارضة محمد البرادعي يدعو الجيش إلى التدخل لحماية المصريين.
​*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

قسم الخليفة يجمع البلطجية وأرباب السوابق للهجوم على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

البرادعي يقول : "ما يحدث في مصر في الوقت الراهن هو جريمة."

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

القبض على امين شرطة من البلطجية اسمه يس علي محمد علي ورقمه : 89015191 ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> قسم الخليفة يجمع البلطجية وأرباب السوابق للهجوم على المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير ​



*ربنااااااااااا يستررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

تم اختراق الصفحة الرئيسية من قبل السلطات المصرية وننتقل للصفحة البديلة ... يرجى نشرها بسرعة بين الاصدقاء ... وننوه أن كل ماينشر عليها الصفحة القديمة نحن غير مسئولين عنه وهذا هو رابط الصفحة الجديدة .... www.facebook.com/RNN.News2​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*


*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*المعارضة المصرية قائلا : "الجيش يجب أن يأخذ موقفا والآن لم يعد محايدا".
​*http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/01/28/internacional/1296233571.html


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

الاشتباكات التي وقعت في القاهرة تنمو في شدة. وجعلت الجنود بالفعل  يطلقون عدة طلقات في الهواء وهناك العديد من الجرحى. | ا ف ب)

​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

شاهدة عيان تقول بلطجي من المنطقه عندنا قال لي سامحيني فيها مصلحه وتقول رايتهم يقبضوت اموال امامي​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*رش مواد حارقة على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير*

​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

شاهد عيان من علي اسطح المنازل بميدان التحرير.. الشرطة ترتدي لبس الجيش​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

مولتوف يرمي علي المتظاهرون الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

بعض أفراد الجيش ترفض أن تقف على الحياد....وتطلق النار على البلطجيه
تحيه لأبنائك يامصر​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

اسلام ماهر عقل وجود بعض العملاء الاجانب يتحدثون العربيه الفصحي ويقولون انهم سياح ويسالون اسئله تثير الشكوك​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || البلطجية يهتفون : بالروح بالدم هنخلي "التحرير" دم​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل|| بلطجية مبارك يشعلون النيران فى الحديقة الخلفية للمتحف المصرى​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل|| البيت الابيض يدين الاعتداء علي المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل||محمد عباس الجيش يستخدم المياه لاطفاء المولوتوف ولا يقوم باتلفصل بلين الجانبين​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || شهود عيان .. الجيش قالنا ان أخد أوامر بانه يسيب الدنيا تولع​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

بلطجية ميدان التحرير يحرقون سيارتين تابعتين للجيش ويلقون شماريخ نارية مشتعلة داخل المتحف المصري​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

صحفي للجزيرة : اندلاع النيران في المتحف المصري بعد إلقاء قنابل حارقة عليه​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || مصادر:شفيق يهدد بالاستقالة بعد "مجزرة التحرير"..ومبارك يعتبر ذلك سقوط نهائي لنظام​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || البيت الأبيض" "يأسف" ويدين الهجمات على المظاهرات السلمية في مصر​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 فبراير 2011)

موضوع القضاء على التماثيل والمومياوات المصرية ، التى بالمتحف المصرى وبغيره ، كانت مطلباً شديداً للإسلاميين
وبسبب ذلك تم تنحية رمسيس الثانى من ميدان رمسيس إلى مكان مغمور
وبسبب ذلك ، وفى أفغانستان طالبان إبن لاند، دمروا كل التماثيل الأثرية لبوذا وغيره
++
إذن ، فحرق المتحف المصرى يتم بهذه الأيدى نفسها


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || قنابل مسيلة للدموع تلقى باتجاه المتظاهرين المناهضين لمبارك​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || الجيش يلقي القبض على رمضان راضي نائب الوطني في برلمان 2005م عن دمنهور ونجله في سيارة محملة بالأسلحة في طريقه لتجمع بلطجية النظام بميدان الساعة​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || 500 جريح في المواجهات التي يشهدها ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة حتى الان​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل|| أ ف ب: جماعات مبارك تسقط حجارة من الاسمنت فوق رؤوس المعارضين للنظام من فوق اسطح بعض البنايات​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عــــاجل || شباب المحلة مسيطرون والبلطجية هناك رفضوا الانضام للحزب الوطني ورفضوا مهاجمة المتظاهرين​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || البلطجيه يرمون المتحف المصري بالقنابل المولوتوف​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل||شبكات التلفزيون الاوروبية تنقل ما يجري في ميدان التحرير وتصفه بانه عقاب من النظام المصري للمتظاهريين السلميين​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل||محمد عباس الجيش يستخدم المياه لاطفاء المولوتوف ولا يقوم باتلفصل بلين الجانبين​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير يستنجدون الأهالي في المناطق المجاورة لإحضار مواد للإسعاف الأولي​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل || مناشدات لإنقاذ الجرحى الذين سقطوا في المواجهات الدائرة في ميدان التحرير​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

نداء عاجل..
من التليفزيون المصري..
 علي جميع المتظاهرين اخلاء ميدان التحرير
فورا لتوافد عناصر اثاريه ومتتطرفه يتواجهون لميدان التحرير لاحداث شغب يحميلون كرات من اللهب وتريد اشعال الميدان​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

عاجل من الميدان:مع اعتراف بعض المقبوض عليهم من راكبي الخيل و الجمال بميدان التحرير, اعترفوا انهم مأجورين بواسطة كمال الجبري عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة نزلة السمان​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

قام مديري المصالح الحكومية في شبين الكوم باستدعاء الموظفين الى اعمالهم على ان يكونوا في أعمالهم اليوم 2 فبراير 2011 من الساعة 10 الى 1 بعد الظهر و قاموا بإجبارهم ان يمشون في مظاهرات مؤيدة لمبارك​


----------



## fredyyy (2 فبراير 2011)

*إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *

*رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *

*أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

أعلن الدكتور عبد الرحمن شاهين المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة نقل سيارات الإسعاف للأكثر من 350 مصابا، جراء الصدامات التى وقعت بين مؤيدى ورافضى الرئيس مبارك، مؤكداً وفاة مواطن لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة خلال عملية نقله إلى أقرب مستشفى​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إلى كل أبناء الله في كل مكان *
> 
> *رجاء الصلاة من أجل هدوء الموقف في مصر *
> 
> *أترككم للإنضمام إلى فريق الصلاة من أجل مصر *


 نعم ليس لنا الان غير الصلاة من اجل مصر واهل مصر
ملاك السلام يملي بسلامه ارض مصر


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

فيديو واضح و قريب جدا للاشتباكات العنيفة لمؤيدون الرئيس والرافضون

http://www.fcv2.com/show-1,N-10591-Qatar-Saudi-Arabia-United-Arab-Emirates-Dubai-f-c-v.html
​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

أحمد زويل يصل إلى القاهرة.. ويؤكد: يجب لم شمل المصريين في هذا الظرف

​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*R.N.N | شبكة رصد عـــــــــــــاجــــــــــــل

المسلحين بطريق مصر اسيوط يحملون اسلحه ميرى وقانبل مسيله للدموع وسط دعوات قيادات الحزب الوطنى للنزول مقابل 250 جنيه ويوزعون عليهم حبوب ترامادول*

​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*الجيش يتخذ مواقع جديدة لتأمين متظاهرى التحرير*​ 
بدأ الجيش فى التحرك وإنهاء الاعتداءات بين مؤيدى مبارك والمعارضين له الذى يشهده ميدان التحرير حاليا، واتخذت دبابات الجيش مواقع جديدة لتأمين المتظاهرين، وذلك فى مدخل التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل.​ 
وفى الوقت ذاته يقف المئات من الشباب على مدخل التحرير من ناحية قصر النيل لتأمين المدخل بعد إصابة العشرات اليوم​ 
اليوم السابع​ 






​ 
ذ


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*إطلاق سراح 4 صحفيين إسرائيليين بعد التحقيق معهم لعدة ساعات*​ 

أطلقت السلطات المصرية سراح 4 صحفيين اسرائيليين، بعد التحقيق معهم لعدة ساعات من قبل الجهات الأمنية. كان الصحفيون يجوبون ميدان التحرير عند وقوع الاشتباكات الدامية اليوم بين متظاهرين مؤيدين للرئيس مبارك وآخرين معارضين له. 
كان التليفزيون الإسرائيلي قد كشف قبل قليل أن أربعة من الصحفيين الإسرائيليين اعتقلوا منذ ساعات في أثناء تواجدهم في مناطق الاشتباكات التي اشتعلت في ميدان التحرير، وأوضح التليفزيون أن السلطات المصرية اتهمت الصحفيين الإسرائيليين بالقيام بتحركات مريبة في المظاهرات ومارسوا العمل الإعلامي دون الحصول على التصاريح اللازمة. 
وأشار التليفزيون إلى أن وزارة الخارجية الإسرائيلية، وجهت نداء إلى جميع الإسرائيليين بالحذر، مما يحدث في القاهرة الآن والعودة إلى تل أبيب أو تسليم أنفسهم إلى السفارة الإسرائيلية بالقاهرة.​ 
المصدر:الاهرام​ 





​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*ارتفاع المصابين إلى 403 فى مواجهات بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس مبارك*​ 



أكد الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة أن التقارير الطبية حول المصابين جراء المواجهات بين المؤيدين والرافضين لإستمرار الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى الحكم قد ارتفع الى 403 مصابا، وتم إسعاف ١٣٣ مصابا منهم داخل ميدان التحرير. 
كما تم نقل ١٣٠ مصابا الى مستشفى المنيرة والهلال، ٣٥ مصابا الى معهد ناصر، مشيرا الى أن جميع المصابين قد تم علاجهم وغادروا المستشفيات، حيث لا توجد إصابات بأعيرة نارية بينهم، باستثناء ٢ من المصابين بكسور ومازالوا يتلقون العلاج​ 
المصدر:المصرى اليوم​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*غارة إسرائيلية على نفق للتهريب بين قطاع غزة ومصر*​ 
قالت مصادر فلسطينية إن طائرات حربية إسرائيلية، شنت غارة مساء اليوم الأربعاء على نفق للتهريب في الشريط الحدودي بين قطاع غزة ومصر. 
وذكرت المصادر أن الطائرات الإسرائيلية قصفت بصاروخ نفقًا للتهريب في منطقة الجرادات شرقي رفح جنوب قطاع غزة. وأوضحت المصادر أن القصف أسفر عن تدمير النفق دون وقوع إصابات. 
وكان الجيش الإسرائيلي أعلن أمس سقوط ثلاثة صواريخ محلية الصنع أطلقت من غزة على جنوب إسرائيل دون وقوع إصابات.​ 
المصدر الاهرام​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بيلهو الناس


----------



## govany shenoda (2 فبراير 2011)

*وفاة متظاهر وارتفاع المصابين إلى 600 فى اشتباكات ميدان التحرير*​ 
أكد الدكتور أحمد سامح فريد وزير الصحة أن التقارير الطبية حول المصابين جراء المواجهات والاشتباكات بين المؤيدين والرافضين لإستمرار الرئيس حسنى مبارك فى الحكم قد ارتفع الى 600 مصاب، وتم إسعاف عدد كبير منهم داخل ميدان التحرير. 
وتم نقل عشرات المصابين الى مستشفى المنيرة والهلال، وكذلك إلى معهد ناصر. وأشار وزير الصحة الى أن معظم المصابين قد تم علاجهم وغادروا المستشفيات، حيث لا توجد إصابات بأعيرة نارية بينهم، باستثناء ٢ من المصابين بكسور ومازالوا يتلقون العلاج. بالاضافة إلى وفاة مواطن واحد.​ 
المصدر:الاهرام​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

حصيلة الليلة التاسعة من ثورة الغضب ترتفع إلى 836 مصاباً وصعوبة فى تحديد عدد القتلى.. ومؤيدو مبارك يشتبكون مع المتظاهرين بالعصى والحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف

​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

النائب العام المصري يأمر بمنع احمد عبد العزيز واحمد عز ومحمد زهيمر محمد وحيد جرائه واحمد علاء الدين المغربي وحبيب ابرايهم العادلي وعدد اخر من المسؤلين منع السفر​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

علم مندوب وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط بوقوع 18 حالة إصابة بالتسمم الغذائى فى مناطق تجمع المظاهرات بميدان التحرير. 
من ناحية أخري ذكرت مصادر أمنية أنه تم إلقاء القبض على ثلاثة عناصر إفريقية بتهمة الإتجار فى العملات الأحنبية المزورة استغلالا للظروف، التى تمر بها البلاد حاليا​


----------



## govany shenoda (3 فبراير 2011)

عاااجل || بلطجية الحزب الوطني ونظام مبارك يدهسون فندق رمسيس هيلتون للبحث عن إعلاميين ...وهذا ينبئ عن أن النظام المتهاوي يمهد لسحل المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير ويحاول غلق المنطقة اعلاميا ​


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2011)

وجود متظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير  حتى الان معناة خراب ووقف حال لملايين المصريين
لابد من تهدئة الاوضاع وليس مزيد من العند والخراب
لقد تحققت مكاسب ليست بالهينة
فلابد من بعض الصبر والتروى


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

صحف : هل "يندم" أوباما على "نبذ" مبارك؟
التغيير نت - ‏قبل 9 دقائق‏
كنظيرتها العربية، أفردت الصحف العالمية، الجمعة، صفحاتها، لانتفاضة مصر رأت فيها صحف أمريكية كإخفاق لأجهزة الاستخبارات التي فشلت في التنبؤ بها، واحتمال "ندم" الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، لنبذه نظيره المصري، حسني مبارك، الحليف الأوثق لبلاده في المنطقة. بالإضافة إلى تأثير تولي أي حكومة انتقالية في مصر على التعاون المصري الأمريكي في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب. احتجاجات مصر : باراك أوباما قد يندم على اليوم الذي قرر فيه التخلي عن مبارك خليفة الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك، قد لا يثبت أنه حليف وثيق للولايات المتحدة كسلفه. ...


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

موسى للمتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير: وصلت رسالتكم.. وعودوا إلى منازلكم
جريدة الأنباء - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
من ناحيتها قالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين انها تدعم قيام دولة مدنية ديموقراطية في مصر بديلا عن نظام الرئيس حسني مبارك الا انها شددت على ان يكون للدولة مرجعية اسلامية. وتخشى جماعات ليبرالية ويسارية والاقباط في مصر وقوى دولية واقليمية من امكانية استغلال الجماعة للاحداث الجارية في مصر للاستيلاء على السلطة واقامة حكم اسلامي، الا ان الجماعة ذكرت في بيان اصدرته أمس الاول انها «ليس لها تطلع إلى رئاسة ولا مطمع في حكم ولا منصب». وأكدت «ان الإخوان المسلمين انطلاقا من حرصهم على المصالح العليا للوطن ولتحقيق آمال ...


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

تقرير دولي: فقدان العمل اللائق أحد أسباب الأزمة
جريدة الأنباء - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
اعتبر أمين سر منظمة العمل الدولية خوان سومافيا امس الاول ان النقص الكبير في التوظيف في بلد يشهد عملية تنمية كثيفة يشكل احد العناصر الرئيسية في الانتفاضة الشعبية في مصر. وأوضح سومافيا في بيان ان المنظمة «تندد منذ سنوات بالنقص الكبير في الوظائف غير المناسبة في مصر وفي دول اخرى في المنطقة حيث تبقى نسب البطالة والبطالة المقنعة والعمالة غير القانونية بين النسب الأعلى في العالم». واضاف «ان العجز في ادارة هذا الوضع بصورة فعالة مع كل تداعيات هذا الأمر في مجال الفقر والتفاوت في التنمية اضافة الى العراقيل في ...


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

فلسطيني فارّ من سجون مصر يروي رحلة الهروب
جريدة الأنباء - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
روى فلسطينيون فروا قبل عدة ايام من السجون المصرية وسط الاضطرابات، تفاصيل تمكنهم من العودة الى غزة رغم وجود العديد من الحواجز الأمنية على الطرقات. وقال المعتصم بالله القوقا (30 عاما) الذي وصل الأحد الى منزله في غزة للصحافيين «تمكنا من الهرب بمساعدة أشقائنا المصريين من اهالي معتقلي سجن ابو زعبل، وخرجنا من المنطقة المحيطة بالسجن رغم الظروف الأمنية الصعبة وحشود الجيش المصري». وتابع القوقا المنتمي الى حركة (حماس) «تفاجأنا أثناء رحلة العودة لغزة بوجود مكثف للجيش المصري ونصب حواجز كثيرة على المفترقات الرئيسية ...


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2011)

مخاوف من امتداد انتفاضتي مصر وتونس إلى السودان
جريدة الأنباء - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
يقول مؤيدون إن الرئيس عمر البشير أكثر شعبية من رئيس مصر ورئيس تونس المخلوع بسبب مواقفه المناهضة للغرب وهذا يجعل معظم السودانيين يريدونه أن يبقى. وقال خالد مبارك المتحدث باسم السفارة السودانية في لندن في مدونة «الانتفاضات تحدث ضد الزعماء الطيعين الذين يسعون للفوز بحظوة لدى الغرب ويضعون مصالح الغرب فوق الكرامة الوطنية». وأضاف «البشير لم يكن محبوبا قط لدى الغرب الذي يعطي نفسه الحق في اختيار زعماء وعزل آخرين حتى لو فازوا في انتخابات». والبشير هو الرئيس الوحيد الموجود في السلطة الذي أصدرت المحكمة الجنائية  بحقه  عدة جرائم ثم برأته...


----------



## أَمَة (4 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موسى للمتظاهرين من ميدان التحرير: وصلت رسالتكم.. وعودوا إلى منازلكم
> جريدة الأنباء - ‏قبل 2 دقائق‏
> من ناحيتها قالت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين انها تدعم قيام دولة مدنية ديموقراطية في مصر بديلا عن نظام الرئيس حسني مبارك الا انها شددت على ان يكون للدولة مرجعية اسلامية. وتخشى جماعات ليبرالية ويسارية والاقباط في مصر وقوى دولية واقليمية من امكانية استغلال الجماعة للاحداث الجارية في مصر للاستيلاء على السلطة واقامة حكم اسلامي، الا ان الجماعة ذكرت في بيان اصدرته أمس الاول انها «ليس لها تطلع إلى رئاسة ولا مطمع في حكم ولا منصب». وأكدت «ان الإخوان المسلمين انطلاقا من حرصهم على المصالح العليا للوطن ولتحقيق آمال ...


 
ديموقراطية ومرجعية إسلامية !!!!! معقول ؟؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

لن يصلوا لنظام 
الجيش مش بيلعب​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

*مراسل الحرة: مصادر في التليفزيون تقول أن مبارك سجل كلمته في الثالثة عصرا ولا أحد يعرف أين هو الآن*​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط: المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة سيصدر "بياناً مهماً الى الشعب​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

*شيخ مسلم يتكلم عن نبؤءة اشعياء النبى عن مصر وبقول انه مخطط اسرائيلى*
http://www.fcv2.com/show-1,N-11440-Dubai-United-Arab-Emirates.html​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

*العادلى أمام النيابة: سحبت قوات الشرطة حتى لا تقع مذبحة دموية

*





قال أحمد الجنزورى محامى اللواء حبيب العادلى وزير الداخلية المقال إن العادلى برىء من كل الاتهامات الموجهة إليه، وأنه التقاه أمس الأول حيث وجد نفسية العادلى منهارة بسبب ما سماه معاقبة العادلى على خدمة أسداها للشعب، على حد قوله، واستمر اللقاء بينهما لمدة نصف ساعة.

وأضاف الجنزورى لـ«الشروق» أن العادلى أبلغه بأنه قرر فى تحقيقات النيابة العسكرية أنه بالفعل أمر قوات الشرطة والأمن المركزى من الانسحاب من الشوارع منعا لوقوع مذبحة دموية يكون طرفاها المتظاهرين والشرطة، حيث إنه لم يكن هناك بديل سوى انسحاب الشرطة وتمركزها أمام مقر وزارة الداخلية أو فى مديريات الأمن.

وأوضح أن العادلى قال فى التحقيقات إن أعداد المتظاهرين كانت غفيرة وكثيرة بحيث عجزت قوات الشرطة عن تفريقها لعدة ساعات، سواء باستخدام الغاز المسيل للدموع أو الرصاص المطاطى، وخرجت الأمور عن السيطرة، فأصدر قرارا تمليه عليه الظروف القاهرة، بسحب قوات الشرطة من الشوارع.

وواصل أن العادلى أكد فى التحقيقات أن بعض المتظاهرين لجأ إلى إلقاء الزجاجات الحارقة وقنابل المولوتوف على قوات الشرطة مما أدى إلى حدوث إصابات بين صفوف الضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى، وأصبح أمامه خياران إما أن تستخدم الشرطة الرصاص الحى وتحدث مذبحة بشرية أو تنسحب من الشارع، فأمرها بالانسحاب.

وقال العادلى فى التحقيقات، وفقا لمحاميه، إنه لم يصدر تعليمات بضرب المتظاهرين بالرصاص الحى، ولكن هناك تعليمات معروفة فى أى مظاهرات تتعلق بالتدرج فى استخدام القوة بدءا من الغاز المسيل للدموع وخراطيم المياه والرصاص المطاطى ثم الرصاص الحى، وأن الضباط والأفراد الذين أطلقوا الرصاص الحى قاموا بذلك على مسئوليتهم الشخصية كل حسب الظرف الذى كان يمر به.

وأكد محامى العادلى أن الاتهامات الموجهة للعادلى هى القتل العمد والقتل الخطأ والإضرار بالمال العام، وليس من بينها تهمة الخيانة العظمى، كما أن العادلى لم يترك مقر وزارة الداخلية كما تردد، وإنما ظل فى مقر الوزارة لمدة 3 أيام، بعدها أجلته قوات الجيش منها، وتمت إحالته للنيابة العسكرية حيث جرى التحقيق معه.

وواصل أن العادلى تعرض لأبشع مما تعرض له الجاسوس الإسرائيلى عزام عزام، لكنه نفى تعرض العادلى للضرب أو التعذيب، وإنما نفسيته سيئة جدا لأنه لم يكن يتوقع أن يكون هذا مصيره.

وأضاف أنه بشأن ادعاء أحد المحامين الأقباط أن العادلى وراء تنفيذ مذبحة القديسين بسيارة مفخخة، فلا أساس من الصحة لذلك، لأن الطب الشرعى أثبت أن التفجير تم بواسطة شخص انتحارى، ولا توجد سيارات نهائيا فى مكان الحادث، حيث إن السيارة التى كانت موجودة ماركة اسكودا وصاحبها فى المستشفى وهو أحد ضحايا الحادث.

بينما قال أحمد طلعت المحامى الذى حضر المقابلة إن العادلى يشعر بأنه خدم مصر بتجنيبها مذبحة دموية وكان ينتظر من يقدره على ذلك، ولكن بدلا من ذلك فوجئ بالتحقيق مع وتوجيه الاتهام إليه.
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

القوات المسلحة المصرية تعلن أنها تضمن انهاء الطواريء وإصلاحات

11/2/2011 



القاهرة (رويترز) - أعلنت القوات المسلحة المصرية يوم الجمعة أنها تضمن إنهاء حالة الطواريء وإدخال اصلاحات سياسية وافق عليها الرئيس حسني مبارك بعد تفجر احتجاجات الغضب في البلاد قبل 18 يوما.
وقال البيان الثاني الذي أصدره المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة أن القوات المسلحة تضمن إنهاء حالة الطواريء السارية في البلاد منذ 30 عاما حين تنتهي الظروف الراهنة المتمثلة في الاحتجاجات.
وبينما استعد مئات الالوف من المصريين لاحتجاجات واسعة يوم الجمعة حذر البيان من المساس بأمن البلاد.






​


----------



## MAJI (11 فبراير 2011)

نتمنى ان تكون الحكومة الجديدة في مستوى طموح الجماهير المتظاهرة
وان تلبي كل مطالبهم وان يعم الخير لكل الشعب المصري وان تحميهم من قوى التخلف والشر والارهاب


----------



## govany shenoda (11 فبراير 2011)

يـــــــــــــــــــــارب​


----------

